# Official upgrade issue thread!



## ffarl (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey gang, post up here if you see anything that needs our attention. It's important that all that stuff stay in this thread so we can address it quickly. If you just have a personal problem or don't like the look, feel free to start your own thread.


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

Woot!! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2014)

I can't find my lawn! 

Also its a bit of a shame that the sidebar right forces embedded photos to appear so small- no way to disable that for the gallery subsections is there?


----------



## ffarl (Sep 10, 2014)

I bet there is. I'll have Kris take a look.  Good one.


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

*Trophy Points: 
Oooooo, what's that?!!! *
And why don't I have any?!!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 10, 2014)

You'll see when ya earn one!


----------



## tecboy (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm very old-fashion.  I like the traditional forum.


----------



## Overread (Sep 10, 2014)

Now you al play nice with the trophies!


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

We're pretty much transitioning all our sites to Xenforo. We've switched over some of our most popular sites weeks ago and some members didn't care much for it at first but once they got used to it, are now happy with the switch. 

Give it a little time and I'm sure it'll grow on ya.


----------



## bogeyguy (Sep 10, 2014)

change keeps things fresh. I like it.


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll get used to it I'm sure, but I have a feeling I'm going to be grumpy about it for a little while.

I notice that we're all "new members."


----------



## shefjr (Sep 10, 2014)

Just an FYI, the TPF app for the iPad isn't functioning. It brings up an error message and asks to report it to the site server. I'm not sure you all are aware so I figured I would share the info. 
I like the new look in safari.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

We'll have the "new members" text for old members fixed soon.  



limr said:


> I'll get used to it I'm sure, but I have a feeling I'm going to be grumpy about it for a little while.
> 
> I notice that we're all "new members."


----------



## shefjr (Sep 10, 2014)

limr said:


> I'll get used to it I'm sure, but I have a feeling I'm going to be grumpy about it for a little while.
> 
> I notice that we're all "new members."



Lol! Now I gotta go and reintroduce myself!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 10, 2014)

Little stuff like the new member thing will fill in over the next day or so. We start w the crucial data and work out from there. I'll check into the iPad thing. Thanks.


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

shefjr said:


> Just an FYI, the TPF app for the iPad isn't functioning. It brings up an error message and asks to report it to the site server. I'm not sure you all are aware so I figured I would share the info.
> I like the new look in safari.



Hi shefjr, unfortunately we will no longer be supporting the custom app... The new skin is built from the ground up to work on any mobile device (iPhone/iPad/Android Phone/Tablet)...  Give it a try on your mobile browser. It's fully functional and looks great.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2014)

Fits in about 2/3 of the screen horizontally on my laptop, the right 1/3 is who's online etc. then blank space all the rest of the way down the page. So I have to keep scrolling and scrolling. I'm down to a much smaller area to try to read.


----------



## HikinMike (Sep 10, 2014)

I generally don't like change, but I like it so far.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2014)

dascrow said:


> We'll have the "new members" text for old members fixed soon.


That was the first thing I noticed!   Stuff like that takes just bit more time.  The main thing, everything is shiny new and it all works!


----------



## shefjr (Sep 10, 2014)

wicked said:


> The new skin is built from the ground up to work on any mobile device (iPhone/iPad/Android Phone/Tablet)...  Give it a try on your mobile browser. It's fully functional and looks great.



That's how I'm browsing now. 
Dang that it's no longer gonna work because I used the app everyday and never access from a browser normally. 
I get it though and I'm sure I'm the minority.


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

I was an app girl!! I'm a little sad to see that go.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 10, 2014)

On my screen, there's been 1/3 lost to black borders at the side.
For a photographical site, I'm not sure this works better than utilizing the full screen.

But generally, I like it - smooth, modern and lots of things to press.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2014)

Avatars are... soft. On my profile page mine is larger and pixelated.


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

Members can see reported posts/threads. 
That could be a bad thing.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2014)

Change is bad.  This one especially so.  Even worse that the TPF app is no longer functional.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 10, 2014)

If you have ever had a divorce or a small child, change is often messy but good.


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> Members can see reported posts/threads.
> That could be a bad thing.



Thanks for the heads up.   Fixed.


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Avatars are... soft. On my profile page mine is larger and pixelated.



Hi vintagesnaps, try re-uploading. I had to do it with mine and reuploaded a higher res image.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2014)

shefjr said:


> That's how I'm browsing now.
> Dang that it's no longer gonna work because I used the app everyday and never access from a browser normally.
> I get it though and I'm sure I'm the minority.



Stop whining!!!!    

I mean, your comments are duly noted and we are making every effort to make this an enjoyable experience for you.     

Me, I gotta admit....these new smilies are lame!!!


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Fits in about 2/3 of the screen horizontally on my laptop, the right 1/3 is who's online etc. then blank space all the rest of the way down the page. So I have to keep scrolling and scrolling. I'm down to a much smaller area to try to read.





BrightByNature said:


> On my screen, there's been 1/3 lost to black borders at the side.
> For a photographical site, I'm not sure this works better than utilizing the full screen.
> 
> But generally, I like it - smooth, modern and lots of things to press.



Thanks for the feedback guys. Will see if we can modify this. Will keep you posted.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

I think you'll find the site is better in a mobile browser then using the old app. You'll be able to access ALL of the features the new site will have to offer.  Also uploading photos directly from your phone/tablet is a breeze.




tirediron said:


> Change is bad.  This one especially so.  Even worse that the TPF app is no longer functional.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> On my screen, there's been 1/3 lost to black borders at the side.
> For a photographical site, I'm not sure this works better than utilizing the full screen.
> 
> But generally, I like it - smooth, modern and lots of things to press.



How's it look now?


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

And just like that, the viewing area is now wider! Thanks Dan!


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah, that's much better!!   Thanks Dan!


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 10, 2014)

dascrow said:


> How's it look now?



Better!!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2014)

Re: PROFILE SETTINGS/ALERTS - I have spent 20+ minutes unchecking boxes because practically everything was checked. Privacy settings were all set for Visitors, had to change those back to Members, etc.

I have for the third time unchecked boxes for Alerts under both Settings and Gallery, it shows Changes Saved, then I went back and boxes were all checked again so now started getting alerts.


----------



## Niner (Sep 10, 2014)

This is good.  I like it .  It's  better than that new Apple $395 watch that is mostly so what.


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

terri said:


> Me, I gotta admit....these new smilies are lame!!!



Totally with you on this one. Lame and also limited. 

What I DO like is that we are notified if someone has posted while still typing our own post, and we can view those before posting our replies.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

limr said:


> Totally with you on this one. Lame and also limited.
> 
> What I DO like is that we are notified if someone has posted while still typing our own post, and we can view those before posting our replies.



We'll get the old smiles back.. these are just the default ones.  I'll add it to the to-do list.

Keep the suggestions coming, there is still lots of work to do!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2014)

No difference that I'm seeing in the page sizing.

Not just my avatar, they all look soft or fuzzy, some worse than others. And some are sized badly.

Shows now 8 alerts in 20 minutes.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

The avatar size on the new site is slightly different then the old one, so all of the avatars had to be resized.  

The max width of the page has been increased from 1180px to 1680px.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 10, 2014)

ACK! It's changed, it's ALL CHANGED!! There is TOO. MUCH. CHANGE.  I think I'm gonna explode from all the change!!!

I dislike change. I especially dislike change at night. And in the morning before coffee. And shortly after noon. So, I guess I'll have to deal with all this between about 10 am and 11:30 tomorrow. 

I'm sure it'll all be fine. Later. Much, much later. When it no longer seems like change. And when I get trophy points. And understand what my rating means. And so very much more.


----------



## Tiller (Sep 10, 2014)

How about the app? Is it getting updated too b/c it's not opening?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 10, 2014)

Okay, I'll be different and say that I like the changes. But I do have one question. How do you change the comment under your name? Mine says "Out shooting, be back later", where Sharon's is "Where's the Bacon?!?"

That used to be a supporting member change. Has it been replaced by the status?


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

Tiller said:


> How about the app? Is it getting updated too b/c it's not opening?


They said the app went bye bye! It's a sad day!


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice and clean, I like it!  It'll take a bit of getting used to where things are, but all n' all I think it's a positive step forward!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2014)

Guess it didn't help on my laptop, if there's a difference it's not much.

Looked at the Alerts, they're all - Trophies??!!! makes no sense, hope those are just all gone tomorrow. No way to delete?

On the left side of posts the info. under the avatar doesn't make sense either, something like 2000+ messages?? Hardly! lol Does that even need to be on there? why does anyone need to know how many messages any of us send to other members??


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

I think...
Messages=Post count


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> I think...
> Messages=Post count



Hey Mish - the real question on everyone's mind is what you're willing to do for more "Trophy Points."    We know how you like shiny trophies!


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

terri said:


> Hey Mish - the real question on everyone's mind is what you're willing to do for more "Trophy Points."    We know how you like shiny trophies!


I do like shiny things!! 
The question might be...What won't I do for Trophy Points!!


----------



## pthrift (Sep 10, 2014)

All the forums are open...I see the nsfw threads and the paid members thread...and now I know the kind of trash you people talk. 

But on a serious note- are they supposed to be public?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 10, 2014)

Yay!!! I got some trophies--okay, maybe I'll be okay with all this changey-wangey stuff now. LOL


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

=( My GIF avatar doesn't work.


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> =( My GIF avatar doesn't work.




No gifs?!

I'm outta here!


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2014)

Is there a way to clear Alerts after we have seen them?


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

KmH said:


> Is there a way to clear Alerts after we have seen them?



You can change Alert preferrences here - http://www.thephotoforum.com/account/alert-preferences


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2014)

That's good for deciding when to get alerts, but there's no provision (that I can see) for clearing those you already have.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 10, 2014)

Tiller said:


> How about the app? Is it getting updated too b/c it's not opening?



The photo forum app was never very good in the first place. And the fact that they haven't updated it in a year and a half tells you how important it is to them. 

Use the tapatalk app for forums it is MUCH better, and jar works fine with the forum update.


----------



## tecboy (Sep 10, 2014)

Who liked my post?


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

Testing something...

One thing I absolutely _hated_ about the old format was whenever I used _italics_, _bold_, or underline and then had to backspace later in the sentence to correct something, the cursor would _always_ jump back to the formatted word. Oh, it drove me crazy! 

And as I typed that last sentence, I tested to see if it would do that here, AND IT DOESN'T!!! 

Y'all rock, people!    (despite the overly-cartoonish smilies...)


----------



## tecboy (Sep 10, 2014)

Interesting, I can report my post.  What am I going to say?


----------



## pgriz (Sep 10, 2014)

Sooo.... how do we know who liked/disliked the posts (or any of the other thingies that now can be attached to the post)?  It seems there's a counter for each "attribute" but the person giving the like is no longer visible.  Or am I missing something?


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Who liked my post?



Yeah - we can see who liked a post in the Alerts, but then it only shows the like count on the post, but not who liked it. I preferred it when the post showed who liked it.


----------



## runnah (Sep 10, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Sooo.... how do we know who liked/disliked the posts (or any of the other thingies that now can be attached to the post)?  It seems there's a counter for each "attribute" but the person giving the like is no longer visible.  Or am I missing something?



Likes show up as alerts.


----------



## pez (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh well, yet another forum has a new layout. One suggestion, though- it would be nice if there were a background color option. I like black or gray pages, as they are kinder to the eyes than the glaring white background. Or am I missing something...


----------



## pgriz (Sep 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Likes show up as alerts.



Ok, that's fine for one own posts.  But I do "like" to see who liked other posts - which we could see in the old system.


----------



## pez (Sep 10, 2014)

What limr is saying, I think, is that we can no longer see who liked a post (anybody's post).


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 10, 2014)

I like this -
*Can't Get Enough of Your Stuff*
*



*Your content has been liked 250 times.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 10, 2014)

I think something a photography forum desperately needs is a "turn out the lights" feature. When you click on a photo, it should go dark gray all around and all focus should be on photo. 

500px does this and it's really helpful.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's one of my settings, but it seems that when I first open a thread, it automatically scrolls down to the last post on the first page, or sometimes the middle post, then I have to scroll back up to read.  Using Chrome on Windows 8 - I'll try another browser and see what happens.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

Majeed Badizadegan said:


> I think something a photography forum desperately needs is a "turn out the lights" feature. When you click on a photo, it should go dark gray all around and all focus should be on photo.
> 
> 500px does this and it's really helpful.



The Photo Gallery now works that way: http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/photos/goldfinch.6098/


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I'm not sure if it's one of my settings, but it seems that when I first open a thread, it automatically scrolls down to the last post on the first page, or sometimes the middle post, then I have to scroll back up to read.  Using Chrome on Windows 8 - I'll try another browser and see what happens.



Hmm.. let me check into that.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 10, 2014)

pez said:


> What limr is saying, I think, is that we can no longer see who liked a post (anybody's post).



You should be able to, in the post that is liked, you should see a "list" link.  Click on that and it should pop up a window and show you who liked it.






Hope that helps.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 10, 2014)

dascrow said:


> The Photo Gallery now works that way: http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/photos/goldfinch.6098/



Yes, but can something like this be implemented on every thread? 

Also, on the active topics page, there used to be an arrow after the numbers that jumped you to the last post in the thread, so you didn't have to scroll down.

Edit: Nevermind. Now you click on the time the last post was made it and it takes you right to the post.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 10, 2014)

Just an option to "view this photo on a dark background"

Viewing on white is the worst way to view photos and most major websites, facebook, 500px, fredmiranda, smugmug, zenfolio, etc include an option to click to view on black.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 10, 2014)

snowbear said:


> I'm not sure if it's one of my settings, but it seems that when I first open a thread, it automatically scrolls down to the last post on the first page, or sometimes the middle post, then I have to scroll back up to read.  Using Chrome on Windows 8 - I'll try another browser and see what happens.





dascrow said:


> Hmm.. let me check into that.



Firefox does the same thing so it isn't browser-specific.


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> Members can see reported posts/threads.
> That could be a bad thing.





wicked said:


> Thanks for the heads up.   Fixed.



Hmmm, I don't think that the rest of us staffers can see them now, either!       That could also be a bad thing!


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

dascrow said:


> You should be able to, in the post that is liked, you should see a "list" link.  Click on that and it should pop up a window and show you who liked it.
> 
> View attachment 84106
> 
> Hope that helps.



I don't know about anyone else, but I can't see the "List" option. I tried in Chrome and Firefox. Before I make a final judgment, let me check on my laptop vs the netbook I'm on right now.

Huh, interesting. The spell check is telling me I spelled 'judgment' wrong. I wonder if preferences are set on British English. (This is not a complaint or suggestion - just an observation  )

(Edited: Nope, set for US English. *shrug* Just a curious thing then.)


----------



## snerd (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah, Xenforo! I love it! Using it on one of my sites. I'm right at home now!


----------



## limr (Sep 10, 2014)

snerd said:


> Ah, Xenforo! I love it! Using it on one of my sites. I'm right at home now!



Show off!


----------



## snerd (Sep 10, 2014)

I posted a new song in the '80's music thread too!

80's Music Thread


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey, so did I!

Speaking of which, none of the videos in that thread are showing - only the ones snerd and I posted since The Change.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

That should be an easy one for Kris to fix in the morning.  I'll ask him about it then.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 11, 2014)

Can't find a way to see the picture I uploaded to the attachments section in the previous version.  How do we see them?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

just logged in... not sure what I think.... 

*going to find something I hate!

runnah gave me "disagree"! Hate him too!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

found the answer answer


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 11, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Fits in about 2/3 of the screen horizontally on my laptop, the right 1/3 is who's online etc. then blank space all the rest of the way down the page. So I have to keep scrolling and scrolling. I'm down to a much smaller area to try to read.


Same here, I wish the reading area was even wider.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

are we not able to see who's viewing the thread?


----------



## pez (Sep 11, 2014)

No "list" option for me, either...


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 11, 2014)

When I clicked on a photo under Gallery, the photo is presented on a page as a smaller thumbnail.  I wanted to make a comment, so I did.  However, the comment didn't register within the photo (on the bottom of the photo where it shows the "heart" "context bubble," and "Eye").  I would have thought my comment would be attached to the image I was commenting on.


----------



## PropilotBW (Sep 11, 2014)

Nevermind on above...I realized I was commenting on the entire gallery, not an individual photo.  There just so happened to be only one photo in the gallery


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

limr said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I can't see the "List" option. I tried in Chrome and Firefox. Before I make a final judgment, let me check on my laptop vs the netbook I'm on right now.
> 
> Huh, interesting. The spell check is telling me I spelled 'judgment' wrong. I wonder if preferences are set on British English. (This is not a complaint or suggestion - just an observation  )
> 
> (Edited: Nope, set for US English. *shrug* Just a curious thing then.)



No "list" option here either, using Firefox on Win8 PC.


----------



## Michel88 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a thread open in the beginners forum but when I click on the title it brings me to a page to write a reply. I tried on an iPhone and iPad but experienced the same problem on both. I dont have it on other threads from myself, just this one


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

Is there a simple way to view recent threads I started? I found the list of recent posts, but I really liked the option to view the threads I'd started (or threads someone else had started, from their profile page).


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

I have to mention something good about this new tpf (still don't like it)...

So... I was in the middle of writing a long private message when we ran out of electricity. I went mad of course: "Sh.t!!! There's no way I'm typing that again!!"
When electricity came after a half of hour I restored tabs in Chrome, logged in again and there was my message! Didn't lost it!!! So happy that I almost liked a bit this new tpf!

This happened me before and there was no way that what I wrote could be saved in the old tpf


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't like change and don't deal with it well....not liking the new look at all...hope my favorite haunt has not just become a thing of the past for me.  ....I'll try to get used to it.....


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

will you consider changing the logo too!?


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> I don't like change and don't deal with it well....not liking the new look at all...hope my favorite haunt has not just become a thing of the past for me.  ....I'll try to get used to it.....


It will get better, hon!! Everyone is going to have a little bit of a learning curve. 

 Hang in there!!


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 11, 2014)

Does the new posts button not work? I don't see any new posts.

Or is no one posting haha


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

mmaria said:


> will you consider changing the logo too!?



Of course.  You got a better one?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 11, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Of course.  You got a better one?


oh no! But I really hope you do!



or else....


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2014)

Even though you can set the border width on Table Properties, they still come across when set to 0px.

I noticed my sig had borders on the table I used to format it, when I edited the sig and saved it, it completely deleted the table that was in it.  When I tried to recreate, I noticed you can't hide borders on tables, which is sad.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2014)

I found the EDIT post button !!
bottom left !!


btw, if you get enough Trophy points, can you trade them in to get a Trophy GF/Wife ?


----------



## 407370 (Sep 11, 2014)

ok I have created a new album and the upload button does not do anything


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2014)

Is there a way to have links automatically bold and a different color so they are easily recognizeable? As is, they look like ordinary text until the cursor is on them.

Is there a way to increase number of posts/page?

TIA,


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

Questions about private messages:

First, I see they are called conversations now. Is there a limit like there was with the old format? 

Second, I got an email notification that I'd gotten a new message and I was able to read it in the email message, but I just looked for it here to respond and I don't see it.

Third - and this has nothing to do with conversations - but I just found the Quick Navigation doohicky and I love it!  If there was one on the old format, I never knew.

It occurs to me that poking around on the new site trying to get used to it may be leading me to things that I might have been able to do on the old format but never really thought to check. So that's good.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

Limr, did you click your inbox button on the top right?  It should drop down and offer to "Show all Conversations".  If it don't, let me know.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

How are you handling the contributing members sections. I noticed that at least one of those areas is no longer visible to me. (And I'm pretty sure that I paid for the full year).


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

Rolane, we're getting that sorted.  We discovered last night that they were visible to EVERYONE and are working on the solution.  In order to preserve the sanctity of your contribution, we thought that temporarily depriving everyone was better than letting everyone see behind the curtain.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2014)

can only subscribers change their user title thing? 

My member isn't that well known.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

ffarl, thanks. I figured that you guys were working on it and that the list is now longer than when you started the upgrade yesterday.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2014)

Braineack said:


> My member isn't that well known.



...


----------



## Braineack (Sep 11, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> ...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 11, 2014)

My username appears too long now and won't fit on one line.  At least that's how it looks to me, not sure what everyone else sees.  May be due to my screen resolution.  


On the bright side I could just come up with a witty way of saying my well-known member is too long.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> My username appears too long now and won't fit on one line.  At least that's how it looks to me, not sure what everyone else sees.  May be due to my screen resolution.
> 
> 
> On the bright side I could just come up with a witty way of saying my well-known member is too long.



   That backstory actually works quite well with your username!


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Limr, did you click your inbox button on the top right?  It should drop down and offer to "Show all Conversations".  If it don't, let me know.



I did click on Inbox and I can go to "Show All Conversations." The latest message on that list is the one that was sent to me yesterday at 7:57 a.m., but the newest message - the one that came to me on my phone but is not visible on the list - is from this morning at 8:37.


----------



## ffarl (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it possible that the sender deleted it?   I'll check on our end too.


----------



## veraderock (Sep 11, 2014)

limr said:


> Hey, so did I!
> 
> Speaking of which, none of the videos in that thread are showing - only the ones snerd and I posted since The Change.



The videos should be working now.. If you find one that isn't, please let me know!


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

Is  that possible? Even if the sender deletes the "Sent" message from their account, can it be deleted from my Inbox, too?

I just checked and there's a second message from a different person I received on email - sent 1:40 am (EST - these are all EST for me...) but I don't see it in the Inbox here.


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

veraderock said:


> The videos should be working now.. If you find one that isn't, please let me know!



Cool!


----------



## ekool (Sep 11, 2014)

All the old smilies have been added.


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

ekool said:


> All the old smilies have been added.


Oh thank god!!
This was stressing me out!!


----------



## baturn (Sep 11, 2014)

I like it so far. OK, I actually just wanted to see my avatar in the new format.


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow, and a lot more too...like Smurfs!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

I really have nothing to say…I just needed to try the smilies…

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who has their priorities straight. Other issues aside, as long as the smilies are back, I think I'll survive the changes.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

wow and a few that I didn't see before. I love how I don't have to go to a separate screen to get to them.


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2014)

wicked said:


> You can change Alert preferrences here - http://www.thephotoforum.com/account/alert-preferences


I've reset my the Alert preferences 3 times now, to no effect. And there is no way to delete Alerts on the Alerts Preferences page.

I was going to multi quote, but that feature seems to no longer exist.


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2014)

I found the multi-quoTe, but no Edit function.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

KmH said:


> I found the multi-quoTe, but no Edit function.


On my screen, the Edit (and Delete) option shows on the lower left, under my Avatar and other stats, along with "Report" once I've published the post.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 11, 2014)

I've noticed the "Make Photo More Awesomer" button is also missing.  I had really hoped that with this upgrade and simply can't adequately express my disappointment.


----------



## Warhorse (Sep 11, 2014)

Good job to whomever is responsible!

At first I did not like this upgrade. After doing a little exploring and test driving, I found it works great.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 11, 2014)

ok, I think we got the issue fixed so you can see who liked your post.  Let me know if the "list" option is showing up now.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 11, 2014)

We are still working on the upgrade. As you can imagine with the size of TPF it wasn't a simple straight forward conversion. 

If there is a feature or something you miss from the old site, please let us know and we'll do our best to bring it to the new site. 



bentcountershaft said:


> I've noticed the "Make Photo More Awesomer" button is also missing.  I had really hoped that with this upgrade and simply can't adequately express my disappointment.


----------



## runnah (Sep 11, 2014)

Animated gif avatars.


----------



## veraderock (Sep 11, 2014)

407370 said:


> ok I have created a new album and the upload button does not do anything



What browser and OS are you using (with versions please)?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

dascrow said:


> ok, I think we got the issue fixed so you can see who liked your post.  Let me know if the "list" option is showing up now.



I can see the list now.


----------



## dascrow (Sep 11, 2014)

If you are viewing image thumbnails  in a thread and click on the photo, it should bring up all the photos with a nice dark background: Another hummingbird photo | Photography Forum


----------



## dascrow (Sep 11, 2014)

runnah said:


> Animated gif avatars.



Looking into this.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

ronlane said:


> I can see the list now.



Me too! Yay!
I must say… I still hate change, but the TPF Administrators and Staff are ROCKING this upgrade and making it about as "not awful" as change can really be!  Thanks for being so on top of this, ya'll!


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

Limr...... Do NOT look at my message, conversation, or whatever it's called!!! It will SCARE you and I shouldn't have sent it!!!!

/heehee


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> Limr...... Do NOT look at my message, conversation, or whatever it's called!!! It will SCARE you and I shouldn't have sent it!!!!
> 
> /heehee



Oh don't worry - I already forwarded it to half the members here 

Oh yes, and I can see the List function too. Woot! Such small things to make us happy.

Thanks to all the admins for the hard work they're putting in and for addressing our concerns!


----------



## dascrow (Sep 11, 2014)

Believe me, no one likes change not even us.  The previous software we were using was becoming outdated and slowly losing support.  Not to mention the increase in security problems and issues that we've seen over the past year. The developer community is really embracing this new software and I think we'll be able to add some additional features over the upcoming months that will be a nice benefit.


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

My GIF avatars don't no work.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 11, 2014)

dascrow said:


> We are still working on the upgrade. As you can imagine with the size of TPF it wasn't a simple straight forward conversion.
> 
> If there is a feature or something you miss from the old site, please let us know and we'll do our best to bring it to the new site.


Yeah, I'm missing the whole right quarter of my viewable screen area!


----------



## veraderock (Sep 11, 2014)

mishele said:


> My GIF avatars don't no work.



Your animated GIF avatars should be working now  .. However, these will only work when you are logged in. Guests will continue to see the non-animated version.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 11, 2014)

Ay Dios Mio....

I miss thephotoforum app already.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 11, 2014)

This is percolating along quite nicely.  Now, how do I get access to the library of attachment photos?  In the old version there was a "manage attachments" button in the advanced post section.  What replaces it?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2014)

Seems like I've been able to change settings now for Alerts under both Settings and Gallery - I unchecked all the boxes and it seems like changes were saved. Thanks for fixing that - those alerts had to go!! Now how do I delete them?

Still same for me as others mentioned as far as sizing, realized I'm leaning on the left arm of the chair because I'm having to just look at that side of the screen. I realized changes needed to be made, I'm seeing the same thing on other sites, but it's not laptop/desktop user friendly this way.


----------



## terri (Sep 11, 2014)

dascrow said:


> Believe me, no one likes change not even us.  The previous software we were using was becoming outdated and slowly losing support.  Not to mention the increase in security problems and issues that we've seen over the past year. The developer community is really embracing this new software and I think we'll be able to add some additional features over the upcoming months that will be a nice benefit.



Yes, yes....  More importantly, your new avatar is hawt!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 11, 2014)

I personally think this new thing is a setup or I am being punk'd (By my wifey).

There is a big ad over to my right that reads "Ready for a Real Relationship with a Mature Woman?"  And a button that says "Get Started"

Honey is that you?  Stop clowning around!   (((angry face)))


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 11, 2014)

I just want to post to see what my trophy is and rating even though I have no idea what they are.


----------



## limr (Sep 11, 2014)

terri said:


> Yes, yes....  More importantly, your new avatar is hawt!



Totes!

(Plus I wanted to try posting on my phone. Never had the app. The new format works better for me as a simple webpage than the old format did.)


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2014)

I asked this earlier, but I've yet to see a response.  Is there any easy way to get to a list of MY started threads, or see the threads someone else has started? There was with the old design, but now I can't figure out how to find my OWN threads without having to either dig through a bunch of individual posts on my news feed, or, I guess, subscribe to my own threads so I can keep track of them.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 11, 2014)

"My Content" will show your posts, but it doesn't look like you can limit the search to threads you started.


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

I bet there's a mod for that!!


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

Go to Search, Profile Posts. A workaround of sorts.


----------



## baturn (Sep 11, 2014)

When I opened TPF tonight the top of the page said I had a new alert, but when I clicked on "click here" I got "cannot open page" ????


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

terri said:


> Yes, yes....  More importantly, your new avatar is hawt!


Down girl, down!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 11, 2014)

I'd posted that the Alert settings were saved - but they're not. All the boxes under Settings for that are checked again so now I'm getting Alerts I don't want or need.


----------



## leeroix (Sep 11, 2014)

Takes a while to get used to... 
Cant see who is in the thread anymore?


----------



## 407370 (Sep 11, 2014)

veraderock said:


> What browser and OS are you using (with versions please)?


latest firefox and W7

I noticed I cannot upload images to a thread either.

Ahhh its the browser. Everything works with Chrome


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 12, 2014)

Pretty sure I voted for the POTM this month, yet it's giving me the option to vote again. Although this seems to be a one time problem due to the upgrade, worth highlighting I guess!


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 12, 2014)

I gave it an extra day to get used to it. 

Only one minor complaint...old mainframer and DOS 1.1 BIOS programmer that I am...
After filling in the Userid field and hitting <TAB>, the cursor should go to the password field, like it used to.  I have no idea whatsoever where the cursor goes now.

And yes, the old DOS years of various keyboard combinations, most of which became Windows 'standard' shortcuts, are still very useful for someone more adept on a keyboard than a with mouse.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> Go to Search, Profile Posts. A workaround of sorts.



That says "no results" for my user name. I guess all those threads I thought I'd started were a figment of my imagination. I *do* have a vivid imagination, but even I couldn't make up some of ya'lls responses.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmmmm........... sorry. I just saw it, didn't actually try it.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

How come I am not longer a "Supporting Member?"


----------



## limr (Sep 12, 2014)

Still am not seeing new private messages. I'm getting email notifications but the messages are not showing here.

EDIT: The problem was in seeing responses that were written in reply to messages from before the format change. Once a new conversation was started, then everything worked fine.

Don't know that I'm fond of the term "conversations" but meh, whatever.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> How come I am not longer a "Supporting Member?"



Well, it appears you got promoted to "Staff".  Perhaps that means that you now get the keys to the executive washroom and the private kitchen?  Or...  if it turns out you get the little cubicle in the back of the furnace, then you know what it means.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, it appears you got promoted to "Staff".  Perhaps that means that you now get the keys to the executive washroom and the private kitchen?  Or...  if it turns out you get the little cubicle in the back of the furnace, then you know what it means.


We have him in the basement.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> We have him in the basement.


Free-ranging or caged?


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

Caged at bedtime. 
We do let him have water and a blanket...if he's good.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 12, 2014)

Runnah, I had no idea you were under such conditions.  My condolences (or sympathies).


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Runnah, I had no idea you were under such conditions.  My condolences (or sympathies).



Why are you feeling sorry for him? He has to see Mish twice a day, once to let him out and once to put him up. He's living the high life, lol.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2014)

Another question (despite the fact that so far I'm 0 for 1 on getting any Admin response on my questions): How do we grab the link to a specific thread so we can reference it in a post on a separate thread?  I don't see that option anymore.

Also, it would be kinda cool if there was a way to show that a particular thread has already been reported as spam. I know you wouldn't want to show threads reported for other reasons necessarily, so maybe there's no way to distinguish it specifically as spam.  But there are a lot of times--like in a current thread about an iPhone6, which I can't link to here because I can't figure out how--where the thread is clearly spam, there are two comments calling it Spam, but no way to tell for sure if one of those people have already reported it. I assumed they did, so I didn't bother to report it again, but it'd be nice to be able to tell for sure.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> How come I am not longer a "Supporting Member?"


Since when are you a, "Staff member?"  I will not obey!


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Since when are you a, "Staff member?"  I will not obey!



They put me in charge. If you play your cards right you could end up on my staff as well.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Runnah, I had no idea you were under such conditions.  My condolences (or sympathies).



On the plus side, the wifi signal is surprisingly good in this basement.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> They put me in charge. If you play your cards right you could end up on my staff as well.


Oh helllll no!!!!!!


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

kathyt said:


> Oh helllll no!!!!!!



Why not? Our 401k contributions are second to none!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Another question (despite the fact that so far I'm 0 for 1 on getting any Admin response on my questions): How do we grab the link to a specific thread so we can reference it in a post on a separate thread?  I don't see that option anymore.



Sharon, do you mean like this?

If so, once you paste it into the box, you can go in and delete the parts you don't want.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Sharon, do you mean like this?
> 
> If so, once you paste it into the box, you can go in and delete the parts you don't want.



Ron, no, I'm talking about referring in one thread to a whole different thread. Say someone is asking for tips on better macro photos, and you'd just seen a whole thread about macro tips, so you want to reply and see "Check out THIS THREAD." Only you want the words "THIS THREAD" to actually link to the thread you're talking about.

There, is that mud any clearer?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah, I think I know what you are saying now. Like THIS.  I used the insert link button.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Yeah, I think I know what you are saying now. Like THIS.  I used the insert link button.


Yeah, like that! So, where did you GET the link to insert? Just from copying the url off the address bar? Cause like a dummy, I didn't even think about that--I was looking for a way to do it like you could before, in "thread tools" or something like that (I'm already starting to forget how it worked before!).


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, like that! So, where did you GET the link to insert? Just from copying the url off the address bar? Cause like a dummy, I didn't even think about that--I was looking for a way to do it like you could before, in "thread tools" or something like that (I'm already starting to forget how it worked before!).



Yes, I copied the link and then highlighted the word and clicked the link button. (I didn't even know there was another way to do it.) lol


----------



## wicked (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> How come I am not longer a "Supporting Member?"



Fixed.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

wicked said:


> Fixed.



Sorry I get a bit cranky if I can't view the nudie section.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> Sorry I get a bit cranky if I can't view the nudie section.


Nothing is ever posted there that I can see.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> Nothing is ever posted there that I can see.



I mean in the Mod nudie section.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2014)

Posts reported as spam are not showing up in the staff's  member reported post forum section.


----------



## mishele (Sep 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> I mean in the Mod nudie section.


*SSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> *SSSSHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*



There were more old bushes than in Kennebunkport.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Mod Nudie Section?! Please tell me more of this new revelation! BTW, the subscribers NSFW/Nude gallery is nowhere to be seen that I can find. Not that I would look at it if I could.


----------



## runnah (Sep 12, 2014)

KmH said:


> Posts reported as spam are not showing up in the staff's  member reported post forum section.



I don't even see the reported forums or the contest moderator section.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

Yesterday I could see the contest mod section, the subscriber forum as well as the nsfw section but I posted about it and they all magically disappeared.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 12, 2014)

wicked said:


> Fixed.



What about the ability to change the title? Mine is getting stale, time for a change but I don't know how.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 12, 2014)

In addition to the "make photo more awesomer" button I've already requested, I would like a "make words more suaver" button for posts as well.  Or you could just combine them into a "make me cooler than what I am" button for general use.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

bentcountershaft said:


> In addition to the "make photo more awesomer" button I've already requested, I would like a "make words more suaver" button for posts as well.  Or you could just combine them into a "make me cooler than what I am" button for general use.


Yes.......... make me swayve and deboner!!


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

I "Followed" a bunch of you. Not sure what that means, though.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> I "Followed" a bunch of you. Not sure what that means, though.



It means you are gonna be one tired monkey, pulled in too many directions, trying to follow so many of us at once!

I *did* wonder why I thought I heard footsteps out in the hall just now…


----------



## mmaria (Sep 12, 2014)

I would like that we can see who is currently viewing the thread, like we could see in the old TPF.... so... the question is: Will that ever happen?

,... and yes, this is an issue!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 12, 2014)

Snerd's following me too!! I don't know what that means either! LOL I don't think I'll follow people, it's enough to keep track of myself.

And I know I could try to ignore the Alerts but that red box keeps showing another and another...  I'll be glad when I can uncheck those boxes and be rid of them. Too much information!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> Mod Nudie Section?! Please tell me more of this new revelation! BTW, the subscribers NSFW/Nude gallery is nowhere to be seen that I can find. Not that I would look at it if I could.


 
I looked.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Snerd's following me too!! I don't know what that means either! LOL I don't think I'll follow people, it's enough to keep track of myself.
> 
> And I know I could try to ignore the Alerts but that red box keeps showing another and another...  I'll be glad when I can uncheck those boxes and be rid of them. Too much information!


You can't uncheck them now?


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

ronlane said:


> What about the ability to change the title? Mine is getting stale, time for a change but I don't know how.


In Personal Details, the text box above your avatar. I think that's the new way.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

snerd said:


> In Personal Details, the text box above your avatar. I think that's the new way.


Sorry, not correct. That's your status message. I'll poke around some more.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Ron, it looks like they have not enabled Custom Titles, as it should be an option just below avatar in Personal Details. Our old ones got carried over.,


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 12, 2014)

Clicking on the little square box OR the thread title takes me to the newest post since my last visit.

To be clear, Clicking on the thread title Should take me to post #1...

Windows 7/Chrome

Cheers, Don


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Another tip........... unless you re-upload a new avatar, a lot of the old ones that carried over do not display correctly. They're all weird-looking for some reason. Make it around 400X400 or so, and let the forum software resize it automatically for display in different areas.


----------



## snerd (Sep 12, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> Clicking on the little square box OR the thread title takes me to the newest post since my last visit.
> 
> To be clear, Clicking on the thread title Should take me to post #1...
> 
> ...


Yes, same on Win 8.1


----------



## BGeise (Sep 12, 2014)

shefjr said:


> That's how I'm browsing now.
> Dang that it's no longer gonna work because I used the app everyday and never access from a browser normally.
> I get it though and I'm sure I'm the minority.


I used the app too because I thought it was faster but I will be switching now I guess


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 12, 2014)

Is the NSFW / Nude gallery deleted now? I, as a supporting member cannot view it.

Just something I noticed.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 13, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> Is the NSFW / Nude gallery deleted now? I, as a supporting member cannot view it.
> 
> Just something I noticed.


I think something was said that they had to hide all the "hidden" forums, as everyone had access.  This not only included the nsfw gallery but also several MOD subsections where they all complained about us & ate bacon


----------



## Overread (Sep 13, 2014)

Some of the permissions/access things didn't carry over fully, so they are being reworked and fixed up.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 13, 2014)

BGeise said:


> I used the app too because I thought it was faster but I will be switching now I guess



It was much faster for what I used it for. I didn't and don't need all the functions of the full site. I would literally just pop on for a few minutes and check the new posts then pop off. I would do that all day, not so much now though.


----------



## pthrift (Sep 13, 2014)

shefjr said:


> It was much faster for what I used it for. I didn't and don't need all the functions of the full site. I would literally just pop on for a few minutes and check the new posts then pop off. I would do that all day, not so much now though.


Try tapatalk. Seriously.


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 13, 2014)

pthrift said:


> I think something was said that they had to hide all the "hidden" forums, as everyone had access.  This not only included the nsfw gallery but also several MOD subsections where they all complained about us & ate bacon





Overread said:


> Some of the permissions/access things didn't carry over fully, so they are being reworked and fixed up.




Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 13, 2014)

I cannot upload a pic from my computer as the "Upload A File" button does not work.  Also, I find the page too bright, can we have another skin as an option that is less glaring?


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 13, 2014)

Hmmm, Windows 7/Chrome here Ron and seems to work for me ?

The box is white but clicking on it brings up "My Pictures".....

BTW > Having another senior moment here, since when can non paying members (such as myself) upload images directly to TPF ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## pgriz (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> Hmmm, Windows 7/Chrome here Ron and seems to work for me ?
> 
> The box is white but clicking on it brings up "My Pictures".....
> 
> ...



Don, I'm a non-paying members and I've been uploading to "attachments " for maybe two years now.  My problem is that I can't seem to get access to those, although the attached photos are displayed in the posts that they are used in.


----------



## Overread (Sep 13, 2014)

The facility to upload to the gallery was enabled to all members a while back. I'm pretty sure we gave a news announcement around the time we enabled this feature.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 13, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> Hmmm, Windows 7/Chrome here Ron and seems to work for me ?
> 
> The box is white but clicking on it brings up "My Pictures".....
> 
> ...



I use Win 7 with Firefox.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 13, 2014)

1.  Click a topic link and the software ALWAYS goes to the last post in the thread and not the first.

2.  Clicking "Mark Forums Read" always brings up a stupid confirmation dialog.

3.  Dates under topics are not shown as dates, they are shown as day of the week.

4.  Hovering the mouse over a topic title brings up a silly balloon showing the first part of the thread, however if the topic is near the top of the screen it is cut off and unreadable.

5.  The layout is the most ridiculous waste of screen space I've ever seen.

Personally I absolutely detest it.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 13, 2014)

Overread said:


> The facility to upload to the gallery was enabled to all members a while back. I'm pretty sure we gave a news announcement around the time we enabled this feature.


Overread, are the attchments now part of the Gallery, or are they still separate from the Gallery?  And what's the difference between "user" galleries and "Member" galleries?  If the attachments are separate from the gallery, how do we get access to them?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2014)

How does one find the post started for another member?

TIA

Lew


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 13, 2014)

It seems some one here has been tinkering with something that did not need repair. 

Reminds me of a fellow whose butt was all the neighbours would recognize of him, hanging out of the hood of his car before it would be towed to the dealer to unfix his repair.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 13, 2014)

I like the new design so far.  and the added emoticons are great too!


----------



## snerd (Sep 13, 2014)

Seems the geezers are having a cow. Oh, wait! I'm a geezer, and I like it!!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know if anyone mentioned it but I don't see the "My Photos are OK/Not OK to Edit" designation.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> I use Win 7 with Firefox.


I also have the same issue but changing to Chrome makes it work.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2014)

407370 said:


> I also have the same issue but changing to Chrome makes it work.



Well, it seems to work with Firefox this morning.


----------



## Rosy (Sep 14, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> I use Win 7 with Firefox.



I can't get the app on the Galaxy S4 and on my Galaxy note


----------



## 407370 (Sep 14, 2014)

testing

nope still not working with Firefox


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2014)

407370 said:


> testing
> 
> nope still not working with Firefox



It worked this morning in this thread but not now in the Just For Fun or here now.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know if someone has highlighted this yet but I hate the fact that I have to open active threads everytime I open TPF. Even keeping a bookmark or making it your homepage doesn't work as the URL keeps changing. I prefered it the way it was earlier, just open TPF and you can see all the latest threads instead of a list of separate parts of the forum.


----------



## snehasmile (Sep 15, 2014)

I am really digging the new look of the forum


----------



## mmaria (Sep 15, 2014)

just found the answer


----------



## pjaye (Sep 15, 2014)

When I open a thread, it goes to the bottom of the page. I thought it was just because I was using the kobo, but I see up further another person has the same issue. (The quote feature didn't work this time). I have to scroll back to the top.


----------



## snerd (Sep 15, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> I don't know if someone has highlighted this yet but I hate the fact that I have to open active threads everytime I open TPF. Even keeping a bookmark or making it your homepage doesn't work as the URL keeps changing. I prefered it the way it was earlier, just open TPF and you can see all the latest threads instead of a list of separate parts of the forum.


I use this link as my bookmark for new posts...............

Recent Posts | Photography Forum

It works fine.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> I use this link as my bookmark for new posts...............
> 
> Recent Posts | Photography Forum
> 
> It works fine.



pretty sure that URL keeps changing!


----------



## snerd (Sep 15, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> pretty sure that URL keeps changing!


Not sure what you mean by "changing". It's an, I forget the terminology, an absolute link, it will show you all posts since the last time you visited. If you're logged in.


----------



## BGeise (Sep 15, 2014)

pthrift said:


> Try tapatalk. Seriously.


I have tapatalk also but it doesn't work as well and I don't like the feed. I want to see everything that has been posted not just what they think I want to see


----------



## annamaria (Sep 15, 2014)

Me too I don't like Tapatalk too much. Miss the app!!!!!


----------



## pthrift (Sep 15, 2014)

BGeise said:


> I have tapatalk also but it doesn't work as well and I don't like the feed. I want to see everything that has been posted not just what they think I want to see


On the left side- click the menu button on the forums tab until you see a list options.  Click "unread" it'll show you everything you have not yet seen..


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 15, 2014)

snerd said:


> Not sure what you mean by "changing". It's an, I forget the terminology, an absolute link, it will show you all posts since the last time you visited. If you're logged in.


Yes you're right, I was just having a dumb moment! I copied the URL after clicking on it, and not copying it directly - shameful for an IT guy. Even more shameful is that I didn't consider doing that directly from the Active Topics link.  

Although it would still be great if things went back to the way they were..


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

When someone quotes someone else and I want to quote all of that I can't. I can just quote the person's post I pressed "quote" on...

Sorry if it sounds confusing but I really can't say it nicer.

f.e. the post above. When I press "quote" it gives me just Raj's post, not Snerd's also.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> f.e. the post above. When I press "quote" it gives me just Raj's post, not Snerd's also.


That's just me hacking into TPF, don't want you to quote anyone else


----------



## mmaria (Sep 16, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> That's just me hacking into TPF, don't want you to quote anyone else


oh, now I understand 

How did you choose your status to be "offline"? I have that box unchecked but apparently my status is still "online"


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2014)

How do I see what threads I've started ??


----------



## Raj_55555 (Sep 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh, now I understand
> 
> How did you choose your status to be "offline"?


 
I didn't, I went offline.. I just go to and fro every few minutes between doing my job and browsing TPF.


----------



## SEMiller (Sep 16, 2014)

Disappointed that you chose to drop support for the IOS app. While it might have been lighter in weight then the website, that's an advantage because it would load quickly where 3g/4g or wifi service was spotty.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 17, 2014)

What happened to the "My photos are OK to Edit" or not to edit  under your avatar stuff ?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 17, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> How do I see what threads I've started ??



I wish I knew. I've asked that at least twice now and not even gotten a response. It's annoying as all get out, though, to have to either "watch" your own threads or dig through all the comments you or your friends made in your news feed trying to find your own thread. And it's nigh unto impossible to find any of threads I started before the upgrade. I suppose I could search for them, but I don't understand why something that was SO very easy before is so NOT easy now.

And I also don't quite understand why no mod or administrator has even bothered to respond to my questions about it.  Maybe they'll respond to yours.


----------



## dustyvicki (Sep 17, 2014)

I just joined this. Haven't figured out how to work everything. Some places that I tried to get into and post it says I have to sign in or joy and it tells me to use a different credential as my normal one that I sign into Tapatalk with. When I put in my username that I picked for that topic and the password I choose and hit enter is says processing and just spins around in the middle of my screen and does nothing more. I created the topic in here called outdoor photography it's in the introduction section. I don't know if that was really where I should have put it but that's the only way I could figure out how to do it. Any suggestions ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Sep 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I wish I knew. I've asked that at least twice now and not even gotten a response. ......And I also don't quite understand why no mod or administrator has even bothered to respond to my questions about it.  Maybe they'll respond to yours.



I still don't like the Change, and to be honest if I didn't spend this much time here and meet a few people, I would certainly leave....
But.... what annoys me the most these days, has nothing to do with the Change issues that we all encounter, it's normal, and it's ok I guess. It takes time to sort out everything.
It's just the fact that we had a good support for a couple of days, asking and getting responses. That's why transition was easier.

Where are admins/mods now?

They don't care anymore. They did the main job and left... THAT bothers me the most. They have lots of visitors and for sure lots of new members, so that matters to them.  Why should they care about our "minor" issues?

And I hate those emoticons! You could at least delete duplicates!


----------



## West - (Sep 18, 2014)

Will there be a choice of skins?


----------



## ffadmin (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll apologize for that.  We should probably have expected some transitional things to have been easier.  I'll try to help catch up.

For those that are having problems in Tapatalk, I can't encourage you enough to try using your browser instead!  This software runs extremely well in a browser, and even in "full desktop version", it's very quick.  More than that, it keeps the interface the same as your experience on your PC.

We do have the option for skins enabled, found in the lower left corner of any page.  I'll see what we can stir up for options, but sometimes skins interfere with some basic rendering needs.  No promises.

To find your post history in a browser window, just hover your cursor over your username at the top of any page.  There will be a dropdown that includes Your Content.  That will open the list of all your prior posts.

That, I think covers this page.  Gimme a little time to backtrack and see what else I need to address.


----------



## ffadmin (Sep 18, 2014)

I just heard from our IT wizard, Gandalf, about the multi-Quote issues you guys are mentioning.  I'll just copy his info here for now:

The problem is that XenForo by default only allows quoting of the specific message text and excludes any included quotes. There's a patch that undoes this but then you can end up with so many embedded quotes that the page looks messed up. This addon let's you set the embedded quotes to a set limit.. I've installed it and set it to 6 .. 
Hopefully that will help with the quoting issues


----------



## pez (Sep 18, 2014)

I, for one, am liking this new format a lot better now. A number of functions are now simplified- posting images, for instance. 

SKINS! We want skins!


----------



## Designer (Sep 18, 2014)

I noticed that I am apparently "following" 6 members, although I have never expressed any wish to do so.  How do I "un-follow" them?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 18, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> To find your post history in a browser window, just hover your cursor over your username at the top of any page.  There will be a dropdown that includes Your Content.  That will open the list of all your prior posts.



Yes, that shows *everything* I've posted, on my own AND other threads. But with the old interface, there was also a VERY simple way to view ONLY the threads you had started--or, to go to someone else's profile and view specifically the threads they had started, not any post they'd made on any thread. Is there no way to see that anymore? I used that feature quite a lot, both for my own posts and to view threads I might have missed from specific other people.


----------



## ffadmin (Sep 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> ffadmin said:
> 
> 
> > To find your post history in a browser window, just hover your cursor over your username at the top of any page.  There will be a dropdown that includes Your Content.  That will open the list of all your prior posts.
> ...



Gotcha.  Open your Profile page, also by hovering over your username.  Then, under the Information tab, you'll have the option to "find all content" or "find all threads by...."


----------



## West - (Sep 18, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> We do have the option for skins enabled, found in the lower left corner of any page.  I'll see what we can stir up for options, but sometimes skins interfere with some basic rendering needs.  No promises.


Thanks, a simple black background would be easy on the eyes and make the photos pop.


----------



## Designer (Sep 18, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> To find your post history in a browser window, just hover your cursor over your username at the top of any page.  There will be a dropdown that includes Your Content.  That will open the list of all your prior posts.



I'm not seeing that.  No drop-down occurs.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 18, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > ffadmin said:
> ...



Okay, finally found that; thank you. A bit convoluted, but at least it can be done. Too bad it shows ONLY the threads I've started since the upgrade happened, but at least it's something.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 18, 2014)

Designer said:


> ffadmin said:
> 
> 
> > To find your post history in a browser window, just hover your cursor over your username at the top of any page.  There will be a dropdown that includes Your Content.  That will open the list of all your prior posts.
> ...



Nothing happens when you hover your cursor over your username up in the far top right of the page, where it also has "inbox" and "alerts?"  That's odd; my dropdown works fine, just had to have the secret key to get down to the basement and find that locked file cabinet back in the bathroom that had the started threads list. 

You could also get there by clicking on your username in any of your posts, and then using the Profile page link there.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 18, 2014)

Seeing "my content" is ok, but I would really like to have the option to see another member's started threads, and the posts.  I've used these features in the old system to get a quick overview of the kind of stuff a member is posting, and whether, based on their posting history, I would want to interact with them or not.  This feature was also useful when a member put up a very good post that was not a sticky - looking up the posted threads it was relatively easy to find the thread of interest again. Any chance of these functions being reinstated in this new system?


----------



## West - (Sep 18, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Seeing "my content" is ok, but I would really like to have the option to see another member's started threads, and the posts.



I can see your whole forum life by clicking your photo = profile page = recent activity


----------



## pgriz (Sep 18, 2014)

WestCoast said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing "my content" is ok, but I would really like to have the option to see another member's started threads, and the posts.
> ...



Ok, thanks.  Yep.  That does what I want it to do.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 20, 2014)

The "Upload A File" button still does not work with Win7 & Firefox, so I cannot post pictures.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 20, 2014)

ooh .. I finally found the 

Find all threads by astroNikon
or which ever user you are wanting to find what threads they started.  
At the bottom of the "Postings" tab of the User Profile


----------



## pgriz (Sep 20, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> ooh .. I finally found the
> 
> Find all threads by astroNikon
> or which ever user you are wanting to find what threads they started.
> At the bottom of the "Postings" tab of the User Profile



Yeah, I found what I was looking for too.  But after "they" redecorate, it's always takes a little while to discover which cubbyhole they now put the sugar bowl in, and where I can find the potato peeler.


----------



## 407370 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> The "Upload A File" button still does not work with Win7 & Firefox, so I cannot post pictures.


ditto







Ahh I can post a link from photobucket but not upload a pic unless I use Chrome


----------



## shefjr (Sep 20, 2014)

I have noticed that on firefox I'm not always able to view threads that I have commented on. They are no where to be found yet I can find them on the safari browser. 

I would also like to be able to see the posts that I have participated in with out having to either watch a thread or hover a mouse over my name and... Why can't there just be a tab for that?


----------



## snerd (Sep 20, 2014)

shefjr said:


> I have noticed that on firefox I'm not always able to view threads that I have commented on. They are no where to be found yet I can find them on the safari browser.
> 
> I would also like to be able to see the posts that I have participated in with out having to either watch a thread or hover a mouse over my name and... Why can't there just be a tab for that?


I use the "New Posts" link as my bookmark to get here. It lists new posts since my last visit. If you look at the Title of the thread, you'll see the Avatar of the OP. In threads that you have participated, your Avatar will be imposed, smaller, over the Ops Avatar. That's a quick, dirty workaround if you want to use it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2014)

So we're on our own to figure out these things it seems (thanks astroNikon and pgriz).

This design leaves me with 1/3 less of my screen viewable horizontally, it's not good for me on a laptop. I'm not finding this better to use; if anything it seems more time consuming (going to the end of a thread then having to backtrack, etc.).

I think it would help if the Forum Foundry would have one person in charge of this instead of different admins on and off so that our problems get addressed.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 20, 2014)

snerd said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that on firefox I'm not always able to view threads that I have commented on. They are no where to be found yet I can find them on the safari browser.
> ...



I use the "new post" every time I'm on TPF. This kind of goes to my point though. For example, when I respond to this message I can guarantee that when I click the "new post" tab this very thread will not be there. It seems to for some reason not update after a quick reply. 
Additionally, I'm not on TPF  with enough frequency to be able to search the "new post" tab and so therefore, it is an inconvenience to have to search through pages and pages to find a post that I have responded to. That seems silly when I had the app for TPF I hit one little tab and saw every post that I had responded to.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 21, 2014)

In addition to having to confirm that one actually wants to mark all forums read (why would one click the "Mark All Forums Read" button if they didn't?) the posts aren't always all marked as read.  Several times I've come back later after marking everything as read only to see a list of posts that "Have not been changed since your last visit ......."


----------



## shefjr (Sep 22, 2014)

SCraig said:


> In addition to having to confirm that one actually wants to mark all forums read (why would one click the "Mark All Forums Read" button if they didn't?) the posts aren't always all marked as read.  Several times I've come back later after marking everything as read only to see a list of posts that "Have not been changed since your last visit ......."



I have run into that issue as well. I think that they have abandoned this thread though because no one has been here to respond to anyone since Thursday now. Or they just don't feel the need to address anything more... Not really sure.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure either, John.  Seems to me they are either to busy to worry about it or just not interested.  Not sure which.


----------



## limr (Sep 22, 2014)

It's hard to say why, but we do seem to have been orphaned all of a sudden.

So if anyone is still listening, I just clicked on a link for a thread called "Where you work." It's in Photo Themes and I'd never seen it before. Started in 2005, got a little spurt of activity in 2013, and then resurrected today. I clicked on the link and was brought to the first post from today, not the beginning of the thread. 

This isn't the first time this has happened and I must say that it's really disruptive and annoying. It would be nice to know what to expect when I click on a link, but I never really know where in the thread it's going to drop me.

Is this happening to anyone else? Is it a browser thing?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 23, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Seems to me they are either to busy to worry about it or just not interested.  Not sure which.


 imo... not interested


----------



## ffadmin (Sep 23, 2014)

In actual reality....wrong.  The biggest issue is that there's no way for us, or the software, to make it possible to make the forum work exactly how each individual wants it to work.  It just can't be done.  For example, I've NEVER used "New Posts" to find content; I just scroll through various sections looking for thread titles that might interest me.  Everyone has their own method for reading these sites, and we chose the software we thought offered the best, all-around experience.  

There's also nothing that says you can't PM either me or any other admin here, if you feel your issue requires instant attention.  We'll get an email immediately notifying us that we have a new PM here.  I'd prefer to think you guys would let us try to work through those issues that we can, but if you can't wait--or are insulted by waiting--hit me up.  I'll reply, even if it's only to say "I have no idea".


----------



## ekool (Sep 23, 2014)

shefjr said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > shefjr said:
> ...



The way that new posts work is that only threads with new content will show up on it. If you were the last person to post in a thread, you've read everything in that thread, and thusly -- its not new to you anymore. That is the way it is supposed to work.

The active topics will show you all the recent threads, even if they aren't new... they'll just be bolded if they are new.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 23, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> In actual reality....wrong.  The biggest issue is that there's no way for us, or the software, to make it possible to make the forum work exactly how each individual wants it to work.  It just can't be done.  For example, I've NEVER used "New Posts" to find content; I just scroll through various sections looking for thread titles that might interest me.  Everyone has their own method for reading these sites, and we chose the software we thought offered the best, all-around experience.
> 
> There's also nothing that says you can't PM either me or any other admin here, if you feel your issue requires instant attention.  We'll get an email immediately notifying us that we have a new PM here.  I'd prefer to think you guys would let us try to work through those issues that we can, but if you can't wait--or are insulted by waiting--hit me up.  I'll reply, even if it's only to say "I have no idea".



Understood. I, for one, don't *expect* everything to work the way *I* want it to--it didn't before, and it doesn't now. 
And in the days immediately following the upgrade, the mods and admin did SUCH a superb job of communicating and listening/responding to issues, that I felt like at least all the bugs would get worked out--and, for the most part, they have been. Overall, I commend you all on a very smooth transition.

MY biggest issue is not that it doesn't work the way I want it to, but rather how drastically the communication fell off after the initial push.  I asked the SAME question twice, and then AstroNikon asked the same question, and only after I replied to him and said that I'd asked the same thing with no response was there FINALLY a response of some sort from an admin. I first asked my question on Sept. 11 (post 94), then again later that day, figuring it had probably just gotten missed in the glut (post 153). There was NEVER so much as an "I have no idea" from anyone "official" and none of the regular members seemed to know, so the matter was left completely unresolved. Finally, on Sept. 17, AstroNikon asked the same question (post 248) which I replied to in post 252. On Sept. 18, a full week after the question was first posed, an admin (you, actually) came along and gave a response, which did in fact clear up my issue.

It would NOT have been a big deal to me if there was no way to DO what I wanted to do--the big deal was that nobody was responding to me at all.
Yes, I could have PM'ed someone--but my own personal policy about that is that my issue has to be pretty critical to actually try to contact one of you directly about it, and this issue didn't qualify. Still, I just found it a bit annoying that it took a full week for someone to respond at all.

Lest that sound like a rant (which I suppose it was), let me back and reiterate what I said earlier--overall, you all have done a bang up job on this upgrade transition phase. 
It would just be nice to have someone responding to us--at least to questions in this thread-- in a bit more timely manner for a while longer.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> In actual reality....wrong.  The biggest issue is that there's no way for us, or the software, to make it possible to make the forum work exactly how each individual wants it to work.  It just can't be done.  For example, I've NEVER used "New Posts" to find content; I just scroll through various sections looking for thread titles that might interest me.  Everyone has their own method for reading these sites, and we chose the software we thought offered the best, all-around experience.
> 
> There's also nothing that says you can't PM either me or any other admin here, if you feel your issue requires instant attention.  We'll get an email immediately notifying us that we have a new PM here.  I'd prefer to think you guys would let us try to work through those issues that we can, but if you can't wait--or are insulted by waiting--hit me up.  I'll reply, even if it's only to say "I have no idea".



All reasonable and valid points. I can't speak for anyone else but for my part, it just felt weird that for several days, we had instant replies here on this thread - even if it was "Sorry, we just can't do that particular change." Then suddenly, there was nothing at all. Abrupt radio silence. And we didn't know why because it was such a contrast to the previous few days.

Most folks are just trying to figure out how to use the new format the way they used the old one. I don't mean the same exact procedures, but some of us like "New Posts" and other like to peruse forums, and others like to check their own activity to follow their own threads. I didn't like most of us we were saying "Make this work to fit my needs!" but rather, "This is how I used the old format - can I still use it this way, and if so, what is the new way to do that?"

I think just a little heads-up - like the one just given, but a few days earlier - would have been nice so that we would know for future reference that PMs would be a better choice than posting in this thread.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

Get out of my head, Sharon!


----------



## wicked (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry guys. we haven't forgotten nor are we ignoring you, this forum or the issues you are having. To be honest with you, most of us admins are also new to this software. We started switching to this new software just a couple months ago on some of our most popular sites and we too are also learning as we go. We will try to address everyone's issues/questions and suggestions as best as we can in a timely manner but please do be patient with us as we are doing out best to accomodate and help all the communities we have that have been upgraded to the new software. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2014)

wicked said:


> Sorry guys. we haven't forgotten nor are we ignoring you, this forum or the issues you are having. To be honest with you, most of us admins are also new to this software. We started switching to this new software just a couple months ago on some of our most popular sites and we too are also learning as we go. We will try to address everyone's issues/questions and suggestions as best as we can in a timely manner but please do be patient with us as we are doing out best to accomodate and help all the communities we have that have been upgraded to the new software.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike



Hear, hear!   

Also -  this seems a good time to mention this - our members need to be aware that the "report post" feature does not act the same way it did under the old vB software.  It gets routed differently.  Our admin/tech team is aware of this, as well, and are exploring our options.    I can speak for the entire moderating team when I say that we are very used to getting email notifications of reported posts, plus having those reports get routed to a particular area for us to see together and resolve quickly.  However, the routing does not work the same way with our new software, so we have been learning new ways to work behind the scenes, too.  We're all learning various aspects of it.

Getting used to new software takes a while.  I've been on this forum 11 years now, and the last time we had a big upheaval was when the former owner went from phpBB to vBulletin.      We've since gotten so used to it these last several years, we forget there are other options.

Bottom line: if you know you have reported a post and don't see any resolution, please feel free to PM any of us on the team.   Sharon wrote up there that she's hesitant to appear to be making a fuss over "her" issue, but I can assure you, we want and need you to let us know about everything.  If you've noticed an issue, chances are good others have noticed it, too, and are waiting for a response.   

We'll get through it!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 23, 2014)

limr said:


> Get out of my head, Sharon!



If *I* am in your head, you are in deep, deep trouble!!


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

sm4him said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Get out of my head, Sharon!
> ...



I'm not so sure. It might be the other way around. It's kinda kooky all up in here sometimes.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 23, 2014)

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Trust me; it's a scary, scary place up here in my head. And then there's the voices...ALL those voices...LOL


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Trust me; it's a scary, scary place up here in my head. And then there's the voices...ALL those voices...LOL



Hey, party!! It's sounding like we might keep each other good company in the same head!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, since the admins and mods seem to have abandoned this thread, I suggest we use it to discuss politics, religion, and similar consensus-building topics, as it seems to be the one place where we, the inmates, are being left alone and on our own.   Sharon, how about you and all the voices you have accompanying you, join me and Leonore for some, um, rabble-rousing?  Robbins can join us with the usual pitchforks and torches, and Mishele can contribute the other hardware...  Hey - it could be fun!!


----------



## shefjr (Sep 23, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, since the admins and mods seem to have abandoned this thread, I suggest we use it to discuss politics, religion, and similar consensus-building topics, as it seems to be the one place where we, the inmates, are being left alone and on our own.   Sharon, how about you and all the voices you have accompanying you, join me and Leonore for some, um, rabble-rousing?  Robbins can join us with the usual pitchforks and torches, and Mishele can contribute the other hardware...  Hey - it could be fun!!



Reported!
Oh wait! It could take a while before they see that I reported you. Lol!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2014)

What's going on in Leonore's and Sharon's heads was already getting scary lol - now pgriz is conjuring up pitchforks and whips and chains (or something!) - and it's not even Halloween yet!

I'm glad at least someone from TPF posted something because I've been on and seen staff on, and no one seemed to be checking in here - doesn't this thread say to post our problems here??

Mine still needs to be addressed, I've unchecked all the boxes to not get Alerts at least 4-5 times; it shows Changes Saved but when I get back on I get Alerts again.

My other issue is that the right hand column takes up 1/3 of my screen (horizontally) - yes, I measured! lol - and I don't need to view anything in that column all the time (or any of the time for that matter). It's the downsizing of the message board space that isn't good.


----------



## shefjr (Sep 23, 2014)

ekool said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



BTW, I'm picking up what you are putting down but, the thing is that the "new post " used to always work in chronological order and not what posts are new to me and now it doesn't. Just another thing I have to get used to.


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, since the admins and mods seem to have abandoned this thread, I suggest we use it to discuss politics, religion, and similar consensus-building topics, as it seems to be the one place where we, the inmates, are being left alone and on our own.   Sharon, how about you and all the voices you have accompanying you, join me and Leonore for some, um, rabble-rousing?  Robbins can join us with the usual pitchforks and torches, and Mishele can contribute the other hardware...  Hey - it could be fun!!




The Holy Roman Empire was neither holy, Roman, nor an empire. Discuss!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, Leonore, that was an early example of aspirational projection.  "Holy" to discourage asking too many questions, "Roman" to steal a bit of historical glory, and "empire" because...  ya gotta dream!


----------



## limr (Sep 23, 2014)

I think they were aliens!


----------



## mishele (Sep 23, 2014)

What's going on in here?!!!


----------



## pgriz (Sep 23, 2014)

Um...  we were just discussing how you were a really good mod.


----------



## wicked (Sep 23, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Mine still needs to be addressed, I've unchecked all the boxes to not get Alerts at least 4-5 times; it shows Changes Saved but when I get back on I get Alerts again.
> 
> My other issue is that the right hand column takes up 1/3 of my screen (horizontally) - yes, I measured! lol - and I don't need to view anything in that column all the time (or any of the time for that matter). It's the downsizing of the message board space that isn't good.





I'll forward this to Kris and see if we have a solution as far as the alerts go. 
I believe the side column will be staying but I can see if we can reduce the size of it.


----------



## Jeffrey1 (Sep 24, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Is there a simple way to view recent threads I started? I found the list of recent posts, but I really liked the option to view the threads I'd started (or threads someone else had started, from their profile page).


Try clicking on your Avatar. Now click Profile and now Information and you should see this...


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 24, 2014)

It does happen. Click on a thread to see the pictures posted and find yourself in the middle of the page.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 24, 2014)

If the thread is more than one page, even though I have never opened that thread before, it will bump me to the middle of the last page. Really annoying.


----------



## veraderock (Sep 24, 2014)

wicked said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Mine still needs to be addressed, I've unchecked all the boxes to not get Alerts at least 4-5 times; it shows Changes Saved but when I get back on I get Alerts again.
> ...



I've disabled the alert notifications for vintagesnaps .
As for changing the right side column, we may be able to do something for smaller screen sizes.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 24, 2014)

After reading through all 16 pages of this, I may have missed the answer to a posted question that I have also:
"photos okay to edit/not okay to edit" declaration? 
I've found my preferences and haven't seen that option. Gone now?


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2014)

johngpt said:


> After reading through all 16 pages of this, I may have missed the answer to a posted question that I have also:
> "photos okay to edit/not okay to edit" declaration?
> I've found my preferences and haven't seen that option. Gone now?



I've not seen it, either - it was a customized addition that Chase put in years ago, not embedded in vB, so it's not surprising it didn't carry over.   

This thread is getting long and it's easy to miss things now.     Thanks for bringing it back to the forefront!     

I'm sure one of the techs will look into this for us, or something similar.   It's a very useful option for a photography forum.


----------



## ekool (Sep 25, 2014)

johngpt said:


> After reading through all 16 pages of this, I may have missed the answer to a posted question that I have also:
> "photos okay to edit/not okay to edit" declaration?
> I've found my preferences and haven't seen that option. Gone now?



Going into look into this right now.


----------



## ekool (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like Kris got them going again!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 26, 2014)

"Upload a File" button still not working in Windows 7 & Firefox.


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2014)

One thing I've noticed, it seems that Alerts only remain valid if you always click on them; sometimes it seems that if you ignore an alert (or don't follow through the click) the site drops that thread from future alerts; so you end up missing new content in threads.


----------



## wicked (Sep 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> "Upload a File" button still not working in Windows 7 & Firefox.





Overread said:


> One thing I've noticed, it seems that Alerts only remain valid if you always click on them; sometimes it seems that if you ignore an alert (or don't follow through the click) the site drops that thread from future alerts; so you end up missing new content in threads.




Will let Kris know about these. Thanks.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 26, 2014)

Can you  make "tab" key working again, I mean when logging in and typing username and password? ... It works when you log in in the upper right corner but not on the right sidebar


----------



## veraderock (Sep 26, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> "Upload a File" button still not working in Windows 7 & Firefox.



Hi Ron,
I've tested this (image uploading) in Window 7 with Firefox, and found that it does work, however with Flash installed and Firefox configured to block popups, after not allowing Java to run on the page, I was able to replicate having the button do nothing. If you enable popups you should be good again, or disable flash.


----------



## veraderock (Sep 26, 2014)

Overread said:


> One thing I've noticed, it seems that Alerts only remain valid if you always click on them; sometimes it seems that if you ignore an alert (or don't follow through the click) the site drops that thread from future alerts; so you end up missing new content in threads.



This is correct and by design. The idea is to avoid sending out a bunch of emails unnecessarily and avoid the server getting labelled as a source of spam. If you follow the subscription notice then the last visit time for you within that thread gets updated. If there are more posts made after you've been away from the thread you will be notified. But if you don't visit the page the system won't keep sending you emails as a busy threads could result in potentially hundreds of emails being sent to you..


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2014)

Veraderock is there a way to split the notifications onsite and by email?
VB always showed subscribed thread updates even if you didn't look at them, but didn't spam the email system. Surely there must be some way to split forum notification and email notification so that even if the software drops the email updates it still shows a site update.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2014)

These little fixes are all well and good, but…
…
…I still can't find the bacon!


----------



## johngpt (Sep 27, 2014)

sm4him said:


> These little fixes are all well and good, but…
> …
> …I still can't find the bacon!


Isn't it in the fridge?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not getting all alerts... and I love alerts!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2014)

Check your settings.  I've also noticed they hide after some time.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

settings are ok...
likes f.e, I don't get them all... If I go again on that particular thread I would notice that someone liked my post

I have 10 likes on posted picture but I received alerts for 7 and a half of them I saw when I went to "show all". In that same thread I got one like on my post but it didn't show up.
In most cases I find out about likes when I revisit some thread


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like a bug _undocumented feature_ to me.  Hopefully the admins and developers are still looking at this thread and trying to figure things out.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 29, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Sounds like a bug _undocumented feature_ to me.  Hopefully the admins and developers are still looking at this thread and trying to figure things out.


 This sounds funny  we'll see...

until then... Thank you!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2014)

I appreciate my Alerts settings being adjusted, glad to have that taken care of.

I'm having the same problem as Maria, I can't tab down to Password when logging in. 

It would be a help to have the right column resized but it's still just in the way; it was better at the bottom so it could be looked at when someone wants to see points leaders, etc.

And I noticed at the bottom it says About tpf .net (dot net??). It's not yet highlighted so maybe that's still to be corrected/added, wondered if anyone else noticed.


----------



## wicked (Sep 29, 2014)

I believe Kris just fixed the tab issue.


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 29, 2014)

What's the ETA on fixing the "clicking on thread title" takes you to the newest post instead of the start/post #1 ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## pjaye (Sep 29, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> What's the ETA on fixing the "clicking on thread title" takes you to the newest post instead of the start/post #1 ?
> 
> Cheers, Don



Can this please be addressed?  I've mentioned it a few times and so have others. Its especially annoying on multi page threads.  It will take me to the last page even though I have not clicked on the thread previously.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 30, 2014)

wicked said:


> I believe Kris just fixed the tab issue.


yeah, tab is fixed

Who'll take care of my alerts? Again, I just found out about more likes/agrees and similar because I was browsing not because I got them... it's annoying... I like alerts 

and also... online/offline status option... what's with that? because apparently it's the same when I check the box or unchecked it


----------



## Borad (Sep 30, 2014)

Not sure if this was mentioned or if it's worth fixing (maybe reports of fixed issues should be deleted to keep this thread shorter) but many of the photos in the TPF Challenge threads, such as this one, don't show.


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2014)

Borad said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned or if it's worth fixing (maybe reports of fixed issues should be deleted to keep this thread shorter) but many of the photos in the TPF Challenge threads, such as this one, don't show.



That would appear to be an external issue since the image are not on the host site (photobucket) any more, or if they are they've been moved into a new folder which has changed the photos original address (and thus the original links don't work). 

You'd be best to contact Mishel as she's in charge of that (and it seems its her photobucket account that is used to host the images).


----------



## limr (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd just like to say at this point that I loooove that we can now edit private messages. So kudos to that!


----------



## johngpt (Sep 30, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I'm not getting all alerts... and I love alerts!


What's a lert?


----------



## Borad (Sep 30, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about alerts is the number disappears when you hover over it, then the alert button moves to the right and then half the time I'm not hovering over "alert" anymore so the alert details don't appear. I have no problem with lerts though.


----------



## snerd (Sep 30, 2014)

johngpt said:


> What's a lert?


lert

(n) A small furry woodland creature that senses are always very intensely attuned to its surroundings.

You must be a lert.

To be a lert you must be constantly aware of the things around you.


----------



## veraderock (Oct 1, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Don Kondra said:
> 
> 
> > What's the ETA on fixing the "clicking on thread title" takes you to the newest post instead of the start/post #1 ?
> ...



Where are you guys seeing this? If I click on a thread title from the "ACtive Topics" page, the "New Posts" page, or from within a forum it takes me to the first post of the thread unless I've already seen the thread in which case it takes me to the last unread post..

However if I click on the "Latest: ..." link beside a forum name on the homepage then it will take me to the last post, but that is expected as it's the "latest" .. 

Could someone upload a screengrab circling a link that this is happening on?


----------



## veraderock (Oct 1, 2014)

mmaria said:


> wicked said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Kris just fixed the tab issue.
> ...



Hi mmaria,
The online/offline does work, however the privacy setting you are unchecking deals with what other users see. It will still show you as online to yourself, but if you were to ask other users what they see, or open a secondary browser (or incognito window in Chrome) you would notice that your status show offline even when you are online in another browser. The privacy doesn't limit you, just others from seeing you..

I missed the first bit concerning your alerts. What's the problem with the alerts?


----------



## mmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

veraderock said:


> What's the problem with the alerts?


 I'm not being notified when someone likes something I posted (yeah... that does happen sometimes ) I get some likes but not all

I found out about some likes when I'm revisiting a thread, not because I got an alert


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2014)

veraderock said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Don Kondra said:
> ...



If I knew how to do the screengrab with the circle I would. I click on new posts, then click on a thread title. It immediately takes me to the very end of the replies. Including if it's a multiple page thread. Like the leader board thread. I had never clicked that thread, it took me to page 7.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 1, 2014)

.......and they're gone.....


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 1, 2014)

veraderock said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Don Kondra said:
> ...



I think I know what's happening.

On my first visit I click on "new posts".  When I'm done I click on "mark forms read".

I come back later and click on "new posts" again.  When I click on an older thread title *I have Never read*, it takes me to the last post.  That is the issue....

If a thread was created in between my last and current visit, clicking on the title does take me to post #1.

Cheers, Don


----------



## veraderock (Oct 1, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> veraderock said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...




Ah yes, that makes sense.. When you click "mark forums read", as far as the software is concerned you have read the threads (even if you actually haven't) :/ ..


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 1, 2014)

This is the ONLY forum I frequent where this happens...

It is a PITA but really, it's only a couple more clicks 

Cheers, Don


----------



## pjaye (Oct 1, 2014)

OK, get it now. Hate it, but get it.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 1, 2014)

veraderock said:


> Ah yes, that makes sense.. When you click "mark forums read", as far as the software is concerned you have read the threads (even if you actually haven't) :/ ..


Regardless of whether the posts have been marked read or not, clicking on the TITLE of a topic thread should ALWAYS take one to the first post and not the last.  No other forum software I've ever used or installed has EVER behaved in the manner that this software does.  It's just, well, wrong.


----------



## limr (Oct 1, 2014)

I just noticed something different about this software. It's not a complaint; it's simply an observation and information that others may or may not want to know (if they haven't figured out themselves already.)

If you have anyone on Ignore, their name will always appear as "Ignored Member" when looking at a list of threads and that person was the last one to post. If you click on the thread, there will be no evidence of them. Even if someone quotes a post from Ignored Member in a reply, the quote will not show up. The Ignored Member is completely erased, the only evidence being a small note below the last message on that page that says "Show ignored content."

Previously, there would be a post, but the content of the post was hidden. Just a box with "You have ignored So-and-so. Do you want to show content?" or something like that. The effect was that you could block the message but be shown that the person posted (and who it was) and so if there is a later post by someone else that references that post, you could at least figure out that it's referring to a message that you have blocked.

I was just reading a thread and saw a string of posts that made no sense at all. I had no idea that there were posts from people I have on Ignore until I saw that little grey "Show ignored content." I clicked on it because I was curious to see how it works, and that's when I saw that not only is the original post hidden, but it's hidden even when quoted in replies. And then I realized that the posts that I did see made no sense because they were replies to posts that I couldn't see at all and didn't even know were there.


----------



## snerd (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh my! Posts that aren't there that cannot be seen! Put that bottle down, girl!!  



...........


----------



## limr (Oct 1, 2014)

snerd said:


> Oh my! Posts that aren't there that cannot be seen! Put that bottle down, girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...........



Dude, I've been grading essays all week. I can't put the bottle down! I need it! You can't make me! Mine! MINE!


----------



## pjaye (Oct 2, 2014)

I love that it doesn't show ignored people, especially when quoted.


----------



## 407370 (Oct 2, 2014)

just testing




That pic (PNG) was uploaded using Firefox and Windows 7 and the GIF works without clicking on it.

Yahoo well done


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 2, 2014)

Love the new look...

Is the 25 image limit thing new though? I have a great set of new images I took from a gorgeous wedding recently (over 25) that I would love to post in the professional gallery...


----------



## mmaria (Oct 3, 2014)

Will someone fix my issues with Alerts/likes?


it's annoying!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

In some threads I only get errors trying to post something.
This is only since today for some reason

such as this thread ==> Why Nikon must kill the D7100 | Page 6 | Photography Forum


OMG .. I went back to copy the error and it finally posted lol


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> In some threads I only get errors trying to post something.
> This is only since today for some reason
> 
> such as this thread ==> Why Nikon must kill the D7100 | Page 6 | Photography Forum
> ...



I had that problem in ALL threads for about the last hour or so. Then it started working again. Then it stopped. If this post shows up…then it started working again.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

Then it started working again .

I thought I was going crazy for a bit


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

just got it again ...

==> error ==? 
*The following error occurred:*
You must wait at least 4 seconds before performing this action.

in this thrad for me ==>$100 to spend.. what do you do? | Page 2 | Photography Forum


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)

but i was able to post in this thread .... weird


----------



## limr (Oct 3, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> In some threads I only get errors trying to post something.
> *This is only since today for some reason
> such as this thread ==> Why Nikon must kill the D7100 | Page 6 | Photography Forum
> OMG .. I went back to copy the error and it finally posted lol*



I just experienced a similar thing. I tried to post and it said "Search function is not available" or something like that. Then I tried again and was told I had to wait. I waited the suggested 28 seconds, and posted again and it was fine.

Also, the bolded part in the quoted message above isn't in the original post where I clicked "Reply." (Message #353, just 5 above this one) That's a little odd, no?


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## limr (Oct 3, 2014)

^^^Dude, totally!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 3, 2014)

limr said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > In some threads I only get errors trying to post something.
> ...



It seems to be some sort of intermittent outage. For about an hour, no matter what thread I tried to post in, I got that same "search function is not available" error. The "wait XX seconds" thing seems to be the new order of things though; you have to wait a certain period of time between posts.

When I couldn't post, I also tried going into one of my own started threads to post something, but instead of being able to see the list of my threads, I got that same "search not completed" or whatever error message.

I messaged one of the mods about it, and just as they responded that they'd look into it, it started working again. Since then (15-20 minutes?) it seems to come and go.

Pretty sure we've broken it with that Leaderboard thread.


----------



## veraderock (Oct 3, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Will someone fix my issues with Alerts/likes?
> it's annoying!



This is a forum-wide configuration option of whether or not to send more then a single rating alert per post. It has been disabled which would not send multiple alerts per rating. I've enabled it now so you should start receiving alerts for each time someone "likes" your post.


----------



## veraderock (Oct 3, 2014)

limr said:


> I just experienced a similar thing. I tried to post and it said "Search function is not available" or something like that. Then I tried again and was told I had to wait. I waited the suggested 28 seconds, and posted again and it was fine.



There was an issue with one of the search servers that affect creating new threads.. It should be fixed now.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 3, 2014)

veraderock said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Will someone fix my issues with Alerts/likes?
> ...


 will see... anyway....

edited...problem not fixed


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

BTW, where is it where we can change the title under our avatar ?
I've been searching and searching and just cannot find it.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 4, 2014)

just logged in.......... still not getting all alerts!

* deleting that thankyou smiley


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> just logged in.......... still not getting all alerts!
> 
> * delete that thankyou smiley


----------



## mishele (Oct 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> just logged in.......... still not getting all alerts!
> 
> * deleting that thankyou smiley


----------



## mmaria (Oct 4, 2014)

mishele said:


>



exactly! 

I want my a lerts!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 4, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I want my a lerts!



You can have some of mine - I'm getting too many, now.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 4, 2014)

snowbear said:


> You can have some of mine - I'm getting too many, now.


 if poeple like you then yes 

otherwise, adjust your settings


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm getting alerts all the time


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2014)

Just checking something...


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2014)

Okay, here's what I was testing. 

I have been trying to comment on this thread: Advertising in B&W (circa 1950) | Photography Forum

I can type my comment and hit the "Post Reply" button, but it does nothing. The button fades to pale the way it does when it's 'processing' but I don't see the little grey screen that pops up on the top right corner that shows that processing is still going on. Then it just stops whatever it was pretending to do, and there's my comment - still in the text box but not posted. Tried it a bunch of times and nothing.

I can still post in this thread, but not in the other one.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 5, 2014)

Limr .. do you get this on a tablet or computer.
I get that alot on my phone too .. on the phone it has in the upper right corner a progression bar  thing .. sometimes it takes forever to think for nothing.


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm on a netbook. This netbook sometimes goes a little wonky and I thought at first it was that, so I restarted, but still nothing. And just in that thread. I checked again and the progression bar pops up for about half a second and then disappears.


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2014)

I still can't post on this thread: Advertising in B&W (circa 1950) | Photography Forum and yet I can post everywhere else.

In the grand scheme of things, it's not a big deal. It is weird, though.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2014)

It's the thread -- I get the same thing.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 6, 2014)

THIS THREAD, which is the latest one I've posted, is not showing up in my "threads started by sm4him" list.

Any ideas why? As far as I can recall, all the other threads I've started since The Change are showing up, just not this last one.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 7, 2014)

omg. where did you even find a threads started by user list?  I was searching for it last night and came here to post about it.


----------



## pez (Oct 9, 2014)

The Pentax section is not working. Can go to an individual thread, but not the section.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 10, 2014)

Braineack said:


> omg. where did you even find a threads started by user list?  I was searching for it last night and came here to post about it.



Go to your profile page; click on the Information tab, then look for "content from 'username', followed by 'threads started by 'username'.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay, this has been happening for at least a week now. The little ad on the right-hand side, under my username and avatar, is sometimes just an image and sometimes a video.

When it's a video, it will just suddenly and randomly start playing. It's irritating as all get out, because there isn't even an option to stop it. The only way to make it stop is to refresh the page.

It has nothing to do with accidentally scrolling over it or anything, because it has happened several times when I'm either on a different site altogether or not even at my computer, and all of a sudden I hear sounds coming from the computer and find the video playing.

It's especially annoying if I'm at work, or if I'm trying to listen to another video that I actually WANT to hear at the time, so I have the sound up.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 10, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Okay, this has been happening for at least a week now. The little ad on the right-hand side, under my username and avatar, is sometimes just an image and sometimes a video.
> 
> When it's a video, it will just suddenly and randomly start playing. It's irritating as all get out, because there isn't even an option to stop it. The only way to make it stop is to refresh the page.
> 
> ...


AdBlock Plus if you're using Firefox.  I see no advertisements at all.  It's also handy for blocking other garbage as well.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 10, 2014)

SCraig said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, this has been happening for at least a week now. The little ad on the right-hand side, under my username and avatar, is sometimes just an image and sometimes a video.
> ...


Yep.  AdBlock Plus, coupled with Ghostery, coupled with NoScript.    No ads, no trackers.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah, good plan. Still, those things, at the very least, ought to NOT autoplay.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 10, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Yeah, good plan. Still, those things, at the very least, ought to NOT autoplay.


tell Facebook that
I think they started the "revolution" of autoplay videos


----------



## sm4him (Oct 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, good plan. Still, those things, at the very least, ought to NOT autoplay.
> ...



Oh, I have, believe me! But here on TPF, sometimes, if the planets align just right, I can almost convince myself that there is someone in charge who is actually listening.
Almost.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 10, 2014)

sm4him said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...


Not in the past week.  That's when the last post by an admin was.


----------



## ekool (Oct 13, 2014)

pez said:


> The Pentax section is not working. Can go to an individual thread, but not the section.



I see the error here, I'll get that one fixed.

As far as posting in the B&W thread, I can post in it just fine. I think it may be a browser issue if you are unable to post in it.


----------



## ekool (Oct 13, 2014)

The Pentax section is now working again: Pentax | Photography Forum


----------



## pez (Oct 14, 2014)

ekool said:


> The Pentax section is now working again: Pentax | Photography Forum


Thanks!


----------



## imagecolorist (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for your informative post , now i ca solve this problem myself


----------



## shefjr (Oct 23, 2014)

I have been having an issue since the upgrade viewing some of the images here on the forum. This is what I get to see for some of the images. There are also other posts where I don't see any image at all just the conversation. Also, I tried to send a PM to an admin about this but, I didn't have the ability to upload a file to the PM. Maybe something helpful to add. I'm using a iPad 1 gen. And running safari. It is as far as I know all up to date but, I may be missing something.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 23, 2014)

I can no longer seem to post images from my flickr feed. What's up with that?

I've tried clicking the image icon and pasting the flickr link; I've tried using the bbcode and I've tried just manually inserting image tags and the flickr image location, but have yet to successfully get an image from flickr to show in a thread.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 23, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I can no longer seem to post images from my flickr feed. What's up with that?
> 
> I've tried clicking the image icon and pasting the flickr link; I've tried using the bbcode and I've tried just manually inserting image tags and the flickr image location, but have yet to successfully get an image from flickr to show in a thread.



You have to isolate the actual link for the image.  It's the part between "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" - it's usually the second "part" of the string.  The link ends in".jpg"


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 23, 2014)

I still haven't been able to figure out how to change the title underneath my avatar .... been wanting to change it since the new format.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 23, 2014)

snowbear said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I can no longer seem to post images from my flickr feed. What's up with that?
> ...


Thanks. What an absolute pain in the sit-upon.

It just seems to me like since The Change, almost everything is just a little bit harder to do. And that doesn't seem good.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 23, 2014)

I find images posted in threads sometimes look soft, and it's more time consuming to have to click and open in another window to view larger than the cropped off version if it's posted that way in a thread, especially if a number of photos are posted.

The sizing of the message board is just too small. To me most of what's in the right column just doesn't need to be there, if it was at the bottom you could look at it when you wanted but it's not anything I need to see constantly (like hacked up photos).

I agree it just doesn't seem as convenient to use anymore.


----------



## shefjr (Oct 23, 2014)

It would be nice if a mod, admin, or someone who actually handles the issues would at least hit an informative button on posts so that we know when they have read our different issues. I think it would be much more conducive than letting people think that they don't care and have let the thread die. Not a complaint here, just a suggestion.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 24, 2014)

Is there any way for you (administrators/designers) or us (users) to change the color scheme so the forum pages and he conversation pages are not identical?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2014)

YouTube videos with VALID URL's, or with valid embed codes, will not embed for me under Safari and Mac OS X. Not sure why...


----------



## snowbear (Oct 25, 2014)

Derrel said:


> YouTube videos with VALID URL's, or with valid embed codes, will not embed for me under Safari and Mac OS X. Not sure why...


Derrel, are they not going through or is it you don't see them while editing your post (as images are seen in edit)?  On Windows with Chrome, I don't actually see the video unless I click out to Preview (More Options) or I actually post it.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2014)

The videos I am trying to post are described as "Invalid Link", and will not embed in my posts. AlI get is a red hypertext link that of course, leads to the valid URL.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 25, 2014)

Bummer.  I have no clue why, sorry.


----------



## shefjr (Oct 26, 2014)

shefjr said:


> I have been having an issue since the upgrade viewing some of the images here on the forum. This is what I get to see for some of the images. There are also other posts where I don't see any image at all just the conversation. Also, I tried to send a PM to an admin about this but, I didn't have the ability to upload a file to the PM. Maybe something helpful to add. I'm using a iPad 1 gen. And running safari. It is as far as I know all up to date but, I may be missing something.
> View attachment 87519


Still waiting for a response on this. Do they even look at this thread anymore?


----------



## snerd (Oct 26, 2014)

Some folks have mentioned that clicking the Title of a thread doesn't take you to the first post. It's getting really irritating! I mean, there are threads I have "not" ever read, or even "seen" yet, but when I click the Title, it takes me to halfway down the first page! Sometimes the second or third page! Skipping many posts, including the original post! 'Sup with that?!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 27, 2014)

It should be taking it to your first unread post.


How about the search function that doesn't work.  I've been using google to search for threads here.

example: 

searching here for "picture of yourself" and flagging title only resulted in 0 posts.
searching here for "yourself" and flagging the title only resulted in 0 posts.
searching here for "yourself" resulted in 191 posts, the majority being from the leaderboard thead, but not the one I was looking for.
searching google for "site:thephotoforum.com picture of yourself" resulted in the first 9 pages of results showing the exact thread I wanted.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> It should be taking it to your first unread post.


Yeah, but it doesn't.  Even in threads that I'VE NEVER EVEN LOOKED AT (i.e. the FIRST post is the first unread post) this stupid forum software goes straight to the LAST post in the thread.  Worst forum software EVER.


----------



## snerd (Oct 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> It should be taking it to your first unread post..........


Well, when it works, it does that fairly well. And it's a nice little feature. However, it doesn't work "most" of the time, and skips a lot of posts on threads I've never opened before.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2014)

SCraig said:
			
		

> SNIP> in threads that I'VE NEVER EVEN LOOKED AT (i.e. the FIRST post is the first unread post) this stupid forum software goes straight to the LAST post in the thread.  Worst forum software EVER.



Weird...for me it goes to the FIRST UNREAD post, every single time. On threads I have not opened, it loads the original post. On runaway train threads, like _Leaderboard, _it takes me to the last unread post in the thread...right where I left off the last time...wondering if the aberrant behavior you and others have mentioned might be due to differing browsers possibly being non-compliant with one or more web development protocols.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or settings / plug-ins.  I'll do some more testing but for me it seems the only time it goes to the first post is when there is only one post.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2014)

So...where is the GD ignore list option located? I've wasted 20 minutes going through various pages looking for it under this **** new software!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 27, 2014)

Derrel said:


> So...where is the GD ignore list option located? I've wasted 20 minutes going through various pages looking for it under this **** new software!



Click on the a'hole's, I mean candidate's user name or avatar and you get a dark popup with their info.  Ignore is an option - in the top third of popup


----------



## snerd (Oct 27, 2014)

I use Firefox 33.01 if it helps in locating the problem.


----------



## snerd (Oct 27, 2014)

I use Firefox 32.o3 if it helps in locating the problem.


Derrel said:


> So...where is the GD ignore list option located? I've wasted 20 minutes going through various pages looking for it under this **** new software!


Or, "Hover" over your username at the very very top of the page. Lots of options show up!


----------



## Paul Josaph (Oct 28, 2014)

can we start the  fun by a little convo.....


----------



## SCraig (Oct 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Weird...for me it goes to the FIRST UNREAD post, every single time. On threads I have not opened, it loads the original post. On runaway train threads, like _Leaderboard, _it takes me to the last unread post in the thread...right where I left off the last time...wondering if the aberrant behavior you and others have mentioned might be due to differing browsers possibly being non-compliant with one or more web development protocols.


I've never seen it go to anything other than the very last post in a thread.  As Charlie said, the only time it ever goes to the first post in a thread is if there is only one post in it.  I just tried a 6-page thread that I am absolutely certain I've never looked at and, as usual, it went right to the last post in the topic.

Even if it did go to the first unread post in a thread, that's still not "Normal".  Every forum I have ever used goes to the FIRST post in a thread when the thread title is clicked.  If the developers want behavior like that at least make it an option.  "When a thread title is clicked go to: 1) First Post; 2) First Unread Post; 3) Last Post".

You could be right in that it is a browser incompatibility.  I don't think so though since  I've tried it on 2 versions of Firefox and 1 version of Internet Explorer with the same results.

All I know is that it is annoying as hell.  I click a thread title and then have to scroll all the way to the top just to see where it started.  What if some application software decided to change the direction of the scroll wheel on your mouse?  Or decided to swap left-button and right-button behavior?  It's not something that one would get accustomed to, it's just plain wrong and annoying.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

I just did a quick test.  I opened a four-post thread for the first time without signing in and I went to the first post (no surprise).  I closed, then restarted the browser, signed on, and went to the same thread.  It took me to post number four, the last one.  Windows 8.1, Chrome 36.0.  I'll fiddle with it in Firefox, MSIE and Opera but I doubt the results will be any different.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

Update:  So far, this evening, this has been working properly.  New threads go to the first post, previously opened threads are going somewhere in the middle or the end (I haven't fully tested that). So, either it has been fixed (nothing has been changed on my end) or it was a FM.





So far


----------



## shefjr (Oct 28, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Update:  So far, this evening, this has been working properly.  New threads go to the first post, previously opened threads are going somewhere in the middle or the end (I haven't fully tested that). So, either it has been fixed (nothing has been changed on my end) or it was a FM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be nice if they said,"we fixed it." Or "we're working on it."
I'm starting to think they're no longer looking at this thread.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Update:  So far, this evening, this has been working properly.  New threads go to the first post, previously opened threads are going somewhere in the middle or the end (I haven't fully tested that). So, either it has been fixed (nothing has been changed on my end) or it was a FM.
> ...



Yes.  or even a weekly status list.


----------



## shefjr (Oct 28, 2014)

snowbear said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...


Anything. The silence is really frustrating.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > shefjr said:
> ...



I worked for the government.  I learned to figure things out and how to get around problems.


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 28, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Update:  So far, this evening, this has been working properly.  New threads go to the first post, previously opened threads are going somewhere in the middle or the end (I haven't fully tested that). So, either it has been fixed (nothing has been changed on my end) or it was a FM.
> So far



Nothing has been "fixed"...

If I click on a thread title I have not read on a previous visit, I get taken to the first *new* post, not to the first..

Not the way it works Everywhere else.

To be clear, if you click on a thread title you should be directed to the first post in the thread, no matter if you have viewed the thread on a previous visit or not.

If you click on the little box to the left of the thread title you should be directed to the first new post. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Update:  So far, this evening, this has been working properly.  New threads go to the first post, previously opened threads are going somewhere in the middle or the end (I haven't fully tested that). So, either it has been fixed (nothing has been changed on my end) or it was a FM.
> ...




Then I guess I'm being lucky!  FM (F***ing Mystery)


----------



## Don Kondra (Oct 28, 2014)

> Then I guess I'm being lucky!  FM (F***ing Mystery)



No, I think you are just misunderstanding the issue.

Clicking on a thread title, whether you have viewed it or not on a previous visit should take you to post #1.

Clicking on the little box should take you to the first *new* post.

That is where the coding is screwed 

Cheers, Don


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> > Then I guess I'm being lucky!  FM (F***ing Mystery)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, I understand - I think I posted the problem originally (maybe not, I don't remember).  When I hover over the title or the box, I see the link as "unread" at the end; but even with that, it was not consistent.  It is, at least so far, going to the first unread post _for me_.  Baby steps.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 6, 2014)

Derrel said:


> So...where is the GD ignore list option located? I've wasted 20 minutes going through various pages looking for it under this **** new software!


I would tell you but I've already ignored you because I clicked on this thread and it took me to the last unread message in the thread.  lol


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 6, 2014)

still haven't been able to figure out how to change my subtitle.
and it was the main reason I became a Supporting Member ...


----------



## snowbear (Nov 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> still haven't been able to figure out how to change my subtitle.
> and it was the main reason I became a Supporting Member ...



I can't help you -- I'm a freeloader.


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> still haven't been able to figure out how to change my subtitle.
> and it was the main reason I became a Supporting Member ...



Go to the top right of any page on the site and you should see a little picture of your avatar next to your user name. Hover your mouse over either and a drop-down menu will appear. 
From the menu select "personal details". Changing your Custom Title (note this is not the same as your user status message) should be the 3rd option on the new page, under changing your avatar. 

If you cannot see this please say so


----------



## Overread (Nov 6, 2014)

To ignore people left click on their user name on a post. It will open a mini-window (in black) on the page. In this mini window there are a series of options to view the persons profile - start a conversation with them - and to add them to your ignore list.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 6, 2014)

Overread said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > still haven't been able to figure out how to change my subtitle.
> ...


I don't see it.
On my Personal Details Page I have ....
Status Message:
Avatar:
Gender:
Date of Birth:
Edit your privacy settings:
Location:
Occupation:
Home Page:
My Blog:
Allow Others to edit my photos?
About you:
then the SAVE CHANGES button


----------



## shefjr (Nov 7, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Don't click on your settings. Click on their settings. For instance I clicked on your avatar on my iPad.  Then simply click the ignore button.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 7, 2014)

shefjr said:


> Don't click on your settings. Click on their settings. For instance I clicked on your avatar on my iPad.  Then simply click the ignore button.


Okay.
Except I'm not trying to IGNORE myself or you
I'm trying to change my Title underneath my Avatar.(read thread above)
Derrel questioned how to IGNORE someone


----------



## shefjr (Nov 7, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> > Don't click on your settings. Click on their settings. For instance I clicked on your avatar on my iPad.  Then simply click the ignore button.
> ...


Oh I'm sorry. I missed that.


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2014)

The issue of the user custom title not appearing has been reported - techs should be able to fix that up.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2014)

Overread said:


> The issue of the user custom title not appearing has been reported - techs should be able to fix that up.


It WORKS now .. thanks


----------



## Braineack (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm tying to reply to a post Runnah did yesterday

*Tricky Lighting Assignment*

I keep getting this and only to that thread, no others give me issue:


----------



## Braineack (Nov 14, 2014)

Runnah must have me like blocked or something on his end.  It effects PMing him as well.


----------



## Overread (Nov 14, 2014)

Odd blocking someone shouldn't break the quotation engine.


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Runnah must have me like blocked or something on his end.  It effects PMing him as well.



I block no man!

I can see your posts and everything you PM me.


----------



## sleist (Nov 19, 2014)

Watched thread email notifications are not what I'm used to.  Sometimes I get them.  Most times I get nothing.
I see a "like" listed in the alert when I log on and, when I go to the thread, there are all these comments I never saw and was never notified of via email.

It seems like you actually have to "read" watched threads to get notifications - which seems to make flagging a thread as "watched" rather pointless.


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2014)

Sleist yeah I don't like that either - you have to actually view a thread alert as soon as you get it otherwise it drops updates on that thread for you until you view that thread again. I much preferred when you could ignore them.

This software seems keen to drop info too quick - new threads does the same thing, it drops any thread you've read or opened up from the new threads list.


----------



## sleist (Nov 19, 2014)

Unfortunate.  People take the time to respond or comment on a posted pic and you don't realize it.
Makes you look like you weren't interested in the feedback.  Not the best thing on a site like this.


----------



## Overread (Nov 19, 2014)

The idea  Ithink is that it assumes if something is of interest you'll check it out right there and then - and that if you don't you're no longer interested and so drops the update. Sadly I find that practically the other way around is better - because sometimes you open the site up and then have to leave fast without reading all the updates; or you're just not in the mood to read a certain thread at that point in the day.


----------



## sleist (Nov 19, 2014)

I may wrong, but it seems that other forums I have belonged to would base the sending of email notices on the last time you logged into the site, and not on the last visit to specific threads.  My subscribed threads would send me notifications of responses provided I had logged into the site since the last notification from that thread.

I feel like I am missing too many replies and that seems like it would be a negative for a forum trying to encourage thread participation - particularly C&C.


----------



## shefjr (Nov 21, 2014)

Still unable to see some images that people post up on here. I'm on an ipad2 using safari. This is the second time I have brought up this issue. Im wondering if the people who address these issues even look at this thread anymore.


----------



## pez (Nov 24, 2014)

So, is there *ever* going to be a "dark theme" option? White is a very poor theme color for a PHOTO forum.


----------



## runnah (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone else having trouble deleting conversations? I've tried a bunch of time and I only get to a blank screen.


----------



## limr (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't even figure out where the option to delete is found. That overlay that pops up when selecting a conversation doesn't include "Delete."


----------



## Fred Berg (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

if you open the conversation you want to delete and then click on the small print "leave conversation" (posted above the main text), you will get an option pop-up that will allow you to leave the conversation and ignore future contributions: checking this box will delete the conversation from your list.

Edit: this was working for me but I now also have one conversation that won't delete and the blank screen is all that happens.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 10, 2014)

I click the conversation check box, other action drop down chose 'leave conversation', clicked 'leave conversations' and they seem to be gone.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Anyone else having trouble deleting conversations? I've tried a bunch of time and I only get to a blank screen.



I don't have any to delete - nobody wants to talk to me.


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 11, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Hey gang, post up here if you see anything that needs our attention. It's important that all that stuff stay in this thread so we can address it quickly. If you just have a personal problem or don't like the look, feel free to start your own thread.


amazing...


----------



## Paul Josaph (Dec 11, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I'm very old-fashion.  I like the traditional forum.



Do you think its a traditional forum?


----------



## runnah (Dec 12, 2014)

Is the swear filter broken or just turned off?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 13, 2014)

Guess if someone starts cussing we'll find out.

I haven't used conversations much to have realized that no, apparently they can't be deleted. In the pop up box it says if you deselect then the other person sends another response, the entire conversation will be restored. Why isn't there a way to delete it? I mean, when you're done, you're done, it gets ridiculous saving all this stuff. If the other person wants to send another message that's fine, but why save a bunch of old messages?

I can see having an option to save something in case you want to refer back to it but it seems like we should be able to delete and clear it out. Crikey.


----------



## snerd (Dec 13, 2014)

I posted a link to George Carlin's 7 swear words. Just a link, not embedded. But it showed it anyway, so I had to delete it. Not family-safe at all lol!!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but I don't have time to catch up on 31 pages! Will we ever get the dedicated TPF app back? Or are we limited to tap talk?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't think they have any plans of going back to the app. It's too bad. I really liked the app.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 7, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I don't think they have any plans of going back to the app. It's too bad. I really liked the app.


Bummer!! I loved it!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 7, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they have any plans of going back to the app. It's too bad. I really liked the app.
> ...


I know, it was all I practically used. The only time I used the desktop version was to upload pictures that I already had on my computer.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 22, 2015)

Warn me next time!! 

I thought my computer was crashing or I was having a seizure.. turns out its another update


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2015)

ffarl said:


> Hey gang, post up here if you see anything that needs our attention. It's important that all that stuff stay in this thread so we can address it quickly. If you just have a personal problem or don't like the look, feel free to start your own thread.


I see you changed the look again.


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

For those of you having a hard time leaving conversations, please try it now.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 22, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> Warn me next time!!
> 
> I thought my computer was crashing or I was having a seizure.. turns out its another update



^+1
Seriously, TPF.
I was actually just about to close down my browser and try a restart to see if it fixed the "funky" way that TPF was suddenly displaying, when I noticed that the upgrade issue thread was on the top of the Active Topics list, which made me suspect there was more going on than just a problem with my computer.  A bit of a heads up would have been good, don't you think?


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

sm4him said:


> W.Y.Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Warn me next time!!
> ...



It's a new skin  Not the end of the world!


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2015)

It's the end of the world for we who are OCD.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 22, 2015)

ekool said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > W.Y.Photo said:
> ...


 In case I haven't mentioned it, Change.  Is.  Bad.  

What's really bad about this is the "new posts in this thread" which in the previous skin was a small square to the left of the thread title seems to be missing.  AND... I don't look good in a round avatar.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 22, 2015)

ekool said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > W.Y.Photo said:
> ...



No, not the end of the world, not at all. 
But, in ALL seriousness--I guess I did expect a little more than a flippant answer like that. I *do* use TPF once in a while, and I *am* a supporting MEMBER--spelled, I pay you money--so it may be "just a skin"  but when said paying member mentions that just giving us a heads up would have been nice, and further mentions that they almost shut their browser down (including stuff actually being worked on--I manage social media at work) because the "skin" looks so funky I thought it was a glitch, it just seems to me like perhaps I'd get an answer with just a TOUCH more sincerity in it than, basically, "get over it."

On the other hand, it also won't be the end of the world if all the changes at TPF finally cause me to just go elsewhere either.

Sheesh.


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

tirediron said:


> What's really bad about this is the "new posts in this thread" which in the previous skin was a small square to the left of the thread title seems to be missing.  AND... I don't look good in a round avatar.



I think we can get that added!


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2015)

Avatars looking through portholes?  Fugly.  That is all.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 22, 2015)

This place is getting as bad as Facebook - I just about get used to the way things work and bam - it changes again.....did I mention I don't like change?  I managed to get used to the old new look and functions, but frankly, this new look is awful! So bright! So white!!  Not crazy about the round avatar either.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2015)

This change to the interface was necessary... why?

And while I'm asking questions, where's the link to mark all the threads in a particular forum read, so that the ones with a new message stand out for me?


----------



## dascrow (Jan 22, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Avatars looking through portholes?  Fugly.  That is all.



Any better now?


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

The avatar is now a box, per user request


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

Buckster said:


> This change to the interface was necessary... why?
> 
> And while I'm asking questions, where's the link to mark all the threads in a particular forum read, so that the ones with a new message stand out for me?



If you hover over the "Forum" link in the top area a drop down will come down, and mark forums read is in that dropdown.


----------



## waday (Jan 22, 2015)

dascrow said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Avatars looking through portholes?  Fugly.  That is all.
> ...


Better than a circle.


----------



## beachrat (Jan 22, 2015)

I can read this easier now.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2015)

ekool said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > This change to the interface was necessary... why?
> ...


Thanks.  I use that thing a lot for the way I read here.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jan 22, 2015)

I appreciate the change....much cleaner, and much easier to read.....having retired as a System's Manager, I like anything that makes it easier to read......


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2015)

Is there a dark interface option somewhere in user preferences, or are there plans for one?


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2015)

Not so great on an iphone


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

runnah said:


> Not so great on an iphone


Looks really good on my iPhone.


----------



## Overread (Jan 22, 2015)

ACK it all changed!


----------



## waday (Jan 22, 2015)

ekool said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Not so great on an iphone
> ...


It's unusable on mine. Look at the header.. I like Lew, but I don't want his face all over my phone. Sorry Lew. Also, why the car and background image?


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

waday said:


> ekool said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



That looks totally different than mine, you have some weird image cache thing going on there... those images aren't in the header?


----------



## dascrow (Jan 22, 2015)

waday said:


> ekool said:
> 
> 
> > runnah said:
> ...



Try logging out and then logging back in.


----------



## waday (Jan 22, 2015)

dascrow said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > ekool said:
> ...


How do I log out on the phone? I've clicked several of the links at the top and I have no idea.

Also, it's loading very slow.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2015)

Unusable is right. 

For example, if I go to Beginners Forum it stretches down the page for 45 lines.

It reads like this -

'Photograph
y Beginners'
Forum
Don't be shy'
etc. ...

...'metering
modes
focusing
modes.'

Try it on a computer, on a desktop, on a laptop, not all of us are on our phones. I'm down to trying to read this on maybe half the laptop screen.


----------



## dascrow (Jan 22, 2015)

waday said:


> dascrow said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



This has been fixed now.

You should see your username at the very top right hand corner.  Click your name and scroll down to the bottom of the menu. "Log Out"


----------



## Buckster (Jan 22, 2015)

For some reason, this came to mind:


----------



## ekool (Jan 22, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Unusable is right.
> 
> For example, if I go to Beginners Forum it stretches down the page for 45 lines.
> 
> ...



What device are you experiencing this on? Can you get a screenshot?


----------



## sm4him (Jan 22, 2015)

waday said:


> dascrow said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...



Yeah, it IS loading very slowly. That was happening on both my iMac at work and here at home on my PC.


----------



## waday (Jan 22, 2015)

dascrow said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > dascrow said:
> ...


Thanks.

It's still loading slow, but it seems to be getting faster.


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

Down at the bottom left of any page is a Style Chooser, only 2, the default blue and a red that I changed to. I like the Red skin maybe a tad better.


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

I recall another social site that has round avatars! I think a bunch of us signed up months ago and none of us never use it now lol!


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

And, actually, I can't believe it wasn't mentioned by the suits around here that you could go back to the other skin!


----------



## wicked (Jan 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> Down at the bottom left of any page is a Style Chooser, only 2, the default blue and a red that I changed to. I like the Red skin maybe a tad better.





snerd said:


> And, actually, I can't believe it wasn't mentioned by the suits around here that you could go back to the other skin!



You found that quick! We actually just added the older skin and others about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## snerd (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm only getting 2 choices, Blue or Red. I've emptied cache, logged out and back in, but still only the 2 skin choices.


----------



## wicked (Jan 22, 2015)

@snerd  Hmmm, the other ones might be test skins and only enabled for admins at the moment. My bad. Will check with the other guys about this tomorrow as they're out of the office.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 22, 2015)

Just as I get comfortable with the other one . . .
<big sigh>

Oh . . . wait . . . red style!  Never mind.  I'd still like the colorized edit window but I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 22, 2015)

And now that we have two threads going... Red doesn't change back to what we have before, just makes the print too small to be readable.

I'm on a smaller laptop in IE, and I forget how to do a screen shot.. Just not usable it's so spread out (Beginners Forum, Don't be shy, etc. is 45 lines, yes I counted to see!).


----------



## dascrow (Jan 22, 2015)

The old style is labeled "Red v1"  It should have the same font size as before.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations! You made your last horrible upgrade even worse.
I didn't think it was possible, but you did it! You actually did it!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 23, 2015)

Dear lord, it's happened again.


----------



## snerd (Jan 23, 2015)

You've got your life planned carefully,
but you left out one detail............
the hidden hand deals just one round,
and the winds of change prevail.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 23, 2015)

Maybe I'm too dumb to find it, but I can't _Mark Forums as Read_ on the mobile app any more.


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Maybe I'm too dumb to find it, but I can't _Mark Forums as Read_ on the mobile app any more.



On my phone, I see it when I go into Active Topics. It's just above the line of page numbers. But that's not a mobile app - it's the webpage. Don't know if there's a difference. I thought there wasn't an app anymore? Eh, what the hell do I know, I never used it anyway. Just log in on Chrome on my phone.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 23, 2015)

limr said:


> ... I thought there wasn't an app anymore? .....



Photography Forum - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 23, 2015)

When will it be safe to view the site without my Ray Bans??


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey, here's something I've noticed.

I remember there had been an issue with clicking on a thread title and where it would take you. It's supposed to take you to the first unread message. If you'd never clicked on the thread before, it would take you to the first message. But when we first changed over, it was taking everyone to the last message, not even the first unread, regardless of if you've clicked on it before. 

Then it was fixed.

Now it's broken again.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 23, 2015)

limr said:


> Hey, here's something I've noticed.
> 
> I remember there had been an issue with clicking on a thread title and where it would take you. It's supposed to take you to the first unread message. If you'd never clicked on the thread before, it would take you to the first message. But when we first changed over, it was taking everyone to the last message, not even the first unread, regardless of if you've clicked on it before.
> 
> ...



So, I should just keep hiding out here in "Red Skin" world, is what you're saying? Because I'm definitely not having that problem over here in the alternate TPF universe.


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2015)

sm4him said:


> So, I should just keep hiding out here in "Red Skin" world, is what you're saying? Because I'm definitely not having that problem over here in the alternate TPF universe.



For now, I guess. Though it does now at least look a lot more like the Red world since they've added the thicker message separators.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 23, 2015)

I want a purple and a green and a magenta.


----------



## snerd (Jan 23, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I want a purple and a green and a magenta.


http://cdn.bloomnation.com/media/ca...M/E/mediabd52c7d536a061a470118bfec5814d2b.JPG


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 23, 2015)

sooooo....
Mod issue?
when i delete a comment, it USED to just take up a tiny little sliver of space in the thread. 
NOW it takes up a huge block of space, about the size of an actual post. 
its kinda annoying having to scroll forever to get past a bunch of deleted posts.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2015)

I second what Pix said (I suspect its some-how preserving the user details and avatar bar whilst removing the post content from view).


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2015)

OK. I have a question. Is there again substantial change in the look of our interface or I am going crazy ? Maybe my browser is like not up to date or something. What I see is VERY SPARTAN, only the bare minimum of anything on the screen. Is this right ? No more right side panel ?


----------



## limr (Jan 26, 2015)

timor said:


> OK. I have a question. Is there again substantial change in the look of our interface or I am going crazy ? Maybe my browser is like not up to date or something. What I see is VERY SPARTAN, only the bare minimum of anything on the screen. Is this right ? No more right side panel ?



Well, you _might_ be going crazy   But yes, the look has changed again. The side bar...huh, I guess the sidebar went away. Hadn't even noticed, really. I thought it was still there when looking at Active Topics or Forums lists, but I guess it's gone. Just checked the home page and it's gone there too. Scrolled down and saw all of the side bar stuff is on the bottom. Where I notice I'm third on the Leaderboard 

If you like the red style better, you can change it back. If you scroll to the very end of the page and look at the dark bar across the bottom, the first link is "Style Chooser."


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks !


----------



## waday (Jan 29, 2015)

There's an option to "watch" a thread. I was just curious if there's an option to "ignore" a thread?


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2015)

Two points whilst using Opera to use the site

1) The main forum page that shows the list of categories has no listing of the title of the most recently posted to thread; though it does detail the last time a thread in the section was posted to. Unsure if this is a feature or an error.

2) When the site makes a mini-popup appear as part of a page I can't scroll to see all of a popup (this is most evident when using the mod control option to remove a spammer - I can't scroll to the bottom of the menu page to select the ban option).


----------



## Braineack (Feb 11, 2015)

I dunno if it's just me but the site has been extremely slow the last week or two.

in chrome i cant use the rich text editor or screen cant keep up with my typing.

and now ive noticed I cant edit posts.  The little status icon comes up on the top right corner, but the editor nevers comes up.


it might just be my workstation here at work, ill have to test at home.


----------



## efy shemer (Feb 11, 2015)

hello  i got 1 question  im a beginer
i got crop camera canon 100d  and im shooting in a small studio costume photographs of full body and somtimes 3-4 persons (family) i use at the moment the kit lens 18-55 wich im happy with the range
should i upgrade to the sigma 18-35 f1.8  
im shooting mosly at f8  would i see any difference  (im using 4 strobes of 300w chinese brand and white backdrop (highkey)
plz help and keep up the good work


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Feb 13, 2015)

efy shemer said:


> hello  i got 1 question  im a beginer
> i got crop camera canon 100d  and im shooting in a small studio costume photographs of full body and somtimes 3-4 persons (family) i use at the moment the kit lens 18-55 wich im happy with the range
> should i upgrade to the sigma 18-35 f1.8
> im shooting mosly at f8  would i see any difference  (im using 4 strobes of 300w chinese brand and white backdrop (highkey)
> plz help and keep up the good work



You might get a better response posting a new thread in the correct forum..


----------



## efy shemer (Feb 14, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> efy shemer said:
> 
> 
> > hello  i got 1 question  im a beginer
> ...


thanx


----------



## timor (Mar 2, 2015)

Silly question, seems, that I am losing time figuring this out: how I enter into my own profile to change this or that ?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 3, 2015)

timor said:


> Silly question, seems, that I am losing time figuring this out: how I enter into my own profile to change this or that ?



On the top right by notifications is your username. Click that and it'll bring down a drop down menu with all your profile editing needs linked.


----------



## timor (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you ! Ha ha, I was looking for something like word "edit" ...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 3, 2015)

No problemo.


----------



## astroNikon (May 14, 2015)

Arun123 said:


> Pix Elation Facebook
> 
> Follow the FB page for some good pix on my travel


You may want to post some photos here instead .. it's normally frowned upon to make a posting that only refers to an outside link.


----------



## waday (May 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Arun123 said:
> 
> 
> > Pix Elation Facebook
> ...


It's a spammer... It's posting all over


----------



## astroNikon (May 14, 2015)

waday said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Arun123 said:
> ...


I see that now

too bad his pictures are horrid .... needs to learn how to actually exposure and process properly


----------



## waday (May 14, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Something tells me he cares more about 'likes' and 'followers' than photography?


----------



## astroNikon (May 14, 2015)

waday said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Certainly does ...
at least he found the ON and shutter button on his camera
now I hope he becomes friends with the OFF button.


----------



## Slurret (Jun 12, 2015)

ffarl said:


> Hey gang, post up here if you see anything that needs our attention. It's important that all that stuff stay in this thread so we can address it quickly. If you just have a personal problem or don't like the look, feel free to start your own thread.


I'm trying to find a Photographer that is interested in 80s and 90s photo stuff. I just got a building from an old photographer and I don't know what any of this stuff is. I don't just want to throw it out. But, maybe it's junk, I don't know.


----------



## Slurret (Jun 12, 2015)

Slurret said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > Hey gang, post up here if you see anything that needs our attention. It's important that all that stuff stay in this thread so we can address it quickly. If you just have a personal problem or don't like the look, feel free to start your own thread.
> ...


----------



## snowbear (Jun 13, 2015)

Slurret said:


> I'm trying to find a Photographer that is interested in 80s and 90s photo stuff. I just got a building from an old photographer and I don't know what any of this stuff is. I don't just want to throw it out. But, maybe it's junk, I don't know.


Try a new thread in the correct forum; this is for things related to the site's software change/upgrade


----------



## snowbear (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if it's on my end or not, but I get intermittent "can load" type errors but only for the "reply" window.  Reloading the page fixes it but I've had it happen several times.  I'm running Windows 8 & Chrome; I haven't tried other browsers, yet.  Anybody else run into this?


----------



## Braineack (Jun 14, 2015)

keep getting this from an ad on this site:


----------



## Overread (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't want to lock this because its sticky; but honestly the change-over is old news now - I would say that threads in the feedback section are far more valuable to dealing with problems and more likely to get noticed now.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if this has been covered (I did a quick search and didn't find anything), but many of the avatars don't match up with the correct people.


----------

